# [Mature]Werewolf: The Forsaken PbP - Blood in, Blood out



## Tokiwong (Jan 8, 2007)

_The story picks up anew… with individual storylines after completing their respective Rites of Initiation…_

*Camera*

_Hillside Heights, Denver Suburb

 7:00 PM December 27th, 2006_

[sblock]Camera has had contact and training from his father, and the Ashen Rebirth pack.  But he has also had tutelage from other Iron Masters such as Rumor of the Silver Syndicate.  In his time learning about the spirit world and the ways of the Forsaken he has had a few encounters with the strange and odd things that dwell just out of sight.[/sblock]

Rumor sits across from him, a fellow Iron Master, she is an irraka of the Silver Syndicate.  She was there for his Rite of Initiation, and helped him with adjusting to the tribe.  She stands now outside his home, his brother’s home with her red hair pulled back in her standard ponytail, draped in plain winter clothing.  Rumor smiles, “Well Camera, I don’t think there is much more that you need to learn… well at least from me or the others.  But I just stopped by to give you this,” she hands him a folded newspaper, “Story on the second page about a young girl who shot and killed her mother… the authorities say it was an accident.  Happened over in Ridgecrest… third such incident like this in as many weeks.  Got the gun control lobbyists going nuts.”

*Faith*

_Forests north of Denver

7:00 PM December 27th, 2006_

[sblock]The fallout on the attack was blamed on a wild animal, probably a feral dog that disrupted the party.  No one remembered where Faith was, and with the amount of alcohol and drugs at the party, many the details were hushed up to protect the kids and their families.  But with the Christmas season coming, the incident was lost in the rush to go on vacation, buy gifts, and well enjoy the fruits of their labors.  High School is a much more intense affair though and Faith has to use much of her will just to keep her anger from exploding at times.  That mixed with her intense training regimen with Candace has pushed some of her friends aside.  This means catty relations with Esther and their overall respective clique…[/sblock]

Candace lopes back and forth in the urhan shape, her red tinged coat bright and strong.  She is the eldest Blood Talon and when she spoke others listened.  This was the first time Faith had seen so many Blood Talons gathered, not that she had been uratha all that long.  She recognized both the Scar Angels and the Red Knives.  Plus other Blood Talons, including Richard Canfield of the Silver Syndicate.  Although it was to be a celebration of sorts, it looked more like a staging ground for war… well except for the Scar Angels who brought a keg and a grill…

Candace howls, and those gather respond with howls and shouts of exultation.  Faith felt as if she was being sized up by everyone around her.  She was the omega, the newest Blood Talon.  But still to be respected, but she knew that she would have to earn her way, Destroyer Wolf was pleased with her, but that would not be enough to survive.  And she knew that life was survival.  They were at war, at all times, against the Pure, the spirits, Bale Hounds, and far darker things.

A man speaks to the gathered, Faith recognizes him as Honcho alpha of the Red Knives, a dark skinned military man, “Brothers and Sisters, we are gathered here to honor the Rite of Passage for our youngest sister.”  The murmuring and talking dies down as he growls for silence.  Once satisfied he continues, “This night we give her the honor to join our hunt… this night we feed as our ancestors have fed.  We feed to fuel our battle for survival…”

Candace lopes forward in her wolf shape growling for domination.  Her posture demands that any that wish to challenge her right to speak do so, but be prepared to follow that challenge with violence.  Honcho silences himself and waits for Candace.

The mighty she-wolf warrior shifts into her hishu shape.  She looks at the uratha gathered with stern focused eyes.  She speaks with authority, “I am Candace Heart-Seeker, many of you know my name… indeed many of you have shed blood with me.  But that alone does not ensure our survival.  You must be willing to die for nothing more then your pack, your territory, and for your kin.”

Many nod listening.  She continues, “But why do we fight?  For Father Wolf?  For Mother Luna?  For Destroyer Wolf?  Ask yourself this question.  Because I know what I have seen and despite my many years of battle Father Wolf has never risen from his grave and came to my rescue.  Mother Luna… she has marked you, and that mark may as well be a mark of death.  The Pure will hunt you down like a rabid dog, spirits will curse your presence and see you and yours dead… to choose Destroyer Wolf is to fully understand what it is to be Forsaken.  Other tribes look at us and say we are nothing more then blood crazed warriors.  But we understand.”

Candace raises her hands, a knife in one hand.  She shouts, “We understand that we are Forsaken because *there is no help coming… while those others may see our way of life as barbaric… or even foolish, WE UNDERSTAND!  We understand that you can either curl up into a fetal ball and cry for Mother Luna’s intervention that will never come or you can fight!  You can embrace your nature, claim your uratha birthright and fight for your survival… all those here have chosen to fight and we will SURVIVE!”*

The Blood Talons howl… the feeling is primal.

Candace then looks at Faith, “Young sister, will you shed blood for Fenris-Ur, the Destroyer Wolf?  You have sworn to offer no surrender that you would not accept.  But more then that will you shed blood with your sisters and brothers this night?  Your fellow uratha of the Suthar Anzuth?”

*Piotr*

[sblock]The Pure thankfully have not been a problem since that initial attack all those weeks ago.  The Hunters in Darkness, the Menina, have taken Piotr under their wing and taught him their ways.  Even had him run the sacred places, and virgin areas that even man still fears to tread.  But more locally, thankfully his shop has not been accosted by Black Moon Extreme… but that just might be to the shining that Buzz has taken to Piotr.[/sblock]

_Piotr’s Shop, Downtown Denver

7:00 PM December 27th, 2006_

It was another evening, although one can say that life has been anything but routine for Piotr.  But it was pleasant to spend a full day in the shop, getting things done, even if it did seem wholly mundane and almost alien in some ways compared to what Piotr has been through in the last few weeks.

His run-in with the Pure, with other uratha, and then his subsequent weeks learning about his birthright and his place in the world.  The Hunters in Darkness were distant but effective teachers and he spent many nights in the cold wilds learning to rely on his wolf senses and experience the primal world up close and personal.

The jingles of the bell alert Piotr to a customer.

And then he sees Buzz, she grins wildly, “So mister Watson… what do you think about this new lifestyle?  You still scared that Moriarty is going to bust in her and starts wrecking $#!+?  Well don’t worry too much about it, I totally vouched for you… seeing as you and I are totally on the same wave length…”

She hops onto the counter sitting, “So what the hell do you think about all this uratha stuff?”

_The other uratha will be added as their characters are finished..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 8, 2007)

*Ariella*

[sblock]With the shooting of the youth, Ariella is investigated, but no wrong doing is found and the incident itself is pretty much dropped.  She attends the funeral of her partner, seeing his wife and children there.  It is a somber affair, but even with death she must learn…  The wolf within wants blood for the injustice of the spirit… and she investigates three separate cases of violent acts of children acting against their parents.  Hoping to find tell-tale signs of the spirit… and each time she feels she is close but not  quite close enough.  In this time she is educated by Isaac and spends much time with the Three Sisters, a pack of female Bone Shadow uratha.

Also Ariella finds herself being transferred to another department that is in need of manning in the Hillside Heights area.  A favor perhaps by Roman, or maybe it was just happenstance.[/sblock]

_Nevermore Bookstore, Downtown Denver

7:00 PM December 27th, 2006_

The Nevermore Bookstore a quaint bookstore specializing in mystery novels; this was a place that Ariella had become quite familiar with in the recent weeks.  But not for the books or light reading, but knowledge of the Bone Shadows and uratha culture.  Most of the knowledge was imparted by Park Sun Ae, the alpha of this small pack, and a revered seer.  But she was not alone in teaching Ariella, Amanda “First Shadow Cast” Lopez also imparted her more worldly knowledge to Ariella.

The youngest member of the pack was also a student at Faith’s high school, Kim Carlson.  She was also a student and also a rahu… and only slightly more experienced then Ariella.  She was a bright if confused kid and Ariella could already tell that the young girl looked up to her as a friend and peer.

This evening though Sun Ae summoned Ariella for a reading, it was important.  Or at least that is what Kim stressed on the phone.  Thankfully Ariella had the evening off, or perhaps the strange Korean ithaeur knew in advance that she would have the evening off?  It was a bit unnerving to be around the Bone Shadow seer.

Kim greets Ariella, “Ari, you made it… Sun Ae is upstairs, she is getting prepared.  She said she needed a few minutes, so how are you?  Do any cool cop stuff?”


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 8, 2007)

Faith had spent most of her time outside of school with Candace training hard to control herself, to improve herself.  The pink haired girl hadn't expected being a werewolf would be this much work, hadn't expected controlling her anger would be this hard.  Already the strain of her anger was pushing her friends away, making things strained for the normally good-natured girl.  She had started hearing people say things behind her back since the party, saying that she had gotten stuck up, that she thought she was too good to spend time with the rest of the girls.  It hurt, but Faith wasn't about to ask Candace for a break, the woman would probably break her arm and then tell her to keep training.

Over the course of the month the girl learned how to control her ability to shift forms, and something had become readily apparent the first time she had changed shape, no one would ever believe that she was a regular wolf or a dog when the top of her head was covered in sleak pink fur.  One of the Blood Talons had laughed at her the first time he had seen her in Garau with her absurdly pink hair.  All of that was in the past though, tonight was a new night for her, a very important night.  Tonight she was going to join the Blood Talons in truth.

Faith let the primal Blood Talons, feeling honored, feeling Proud that Candace wanted her.  The woman was something else, raw power, attitude, an indomitible will, and she had asked Faith to be part of her tribe.  As her mentor exhorted the gathering, telling the Uratha what it meant to be Forsaken and most importantly what it meant to be Blood Talon, and Faith howled with them.

"Yes, I will shed my blood for my brothers and sisters.  I will shed the blood of my enemies for them and for Destroyer Wolf."  the teen answers Candace.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 8, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yes, I will shed my blood for my brothers and sisters.  I will shed the blood of my enemies for them and for Destroyer Wolf."  the teen answers Candace.



Candace takes her knife and slashes her palm and then holds out the bloody blade to Faith, “Let all who share in the hunt spill their blood.  Shed your blood and then pass on the knife to another sister.”

_Faith will have to do at least 1 Lethal Health level to herself._

Candace nods, “Then strip yourself bare your body for Fenris-Ur and howl.  Show us your call to war… call the hunt Faith.  Lead us sister, and may we bring down a worthy kill.  May you take its hearts blood and dedicate your kill to Fenris-Ur.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 8, 2007)

Faith accepts the knife without hesitating and brings it to her palm pausing for only a moment before biting the inside of her lip and drawing it across her palm to mirror Candace's wound.  She had gotten used to how fast Uratha healed, well as used to it as she could while avoiding major injuries, but cutting on her own flesh would take awhile to get used to if she ever would.  Next the girl passed on the blade to one of the women that she thought was a Red Talon.

Intellectually Faith knew she was hot, that she had modeling offers made, but all of that confidence and pride faded beneath what she had to do next.  She was still a sixteen year old girl and getting naked in front of anyone was a frightening thing, but in front of a group of people who were all older then her was near paralyzing to the girl.  Even if Uratha couldn't be together, it didn't mean that they didn't look, and Faith had only ever been naked with a boy once and it was just fumbling and petting.  Thinking about pissing Candace off by not getting naked, the girl swiftly reconsidered.  The teen slowly pulled off her t-shirt and dropped it to the ground, she wasn't really developed enough to need a bra at all times, not when she was wearing a tight shirt and she knew she would be getting naked later.  Next the girl dropped her jeans and panties revealing the entirety of her lithe athletic form to the gathered Blood Talons and showed that the hair on her head wasn't all she dyed.

Faith summoned up her will and used it to shift to her Urhan form, a graceful almost dainty wolf with short blond fur except around her head and below her belly where it was a shocking pink.  She was really going to have to stop doing that, her hair was ok, but the other was just too embaressing.  She sniffed the air seeking the scents from all around the gathering before raising her head to the moon and howling out her excitement, her eagerness to hunt, to drag down prey and feast on it with the tribe.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2007)

Piotr's training, for the most part, felt like a lot of the same. He had no qualms with spending a lot of time in the wilderness. He smiled, outside of his pack noone had been this friendly with him in years. The occasional chat with the customers he liked but this was something new. 

"Thanks, Buzz," it was relieving to know there wasn't any chance of getting into a grudge match with another pack, at least not too soon, "I like being an Uratha, it answers a lot of questions about myself. The Hunters in Darkness have a lot in common with what I used to do, I think they were the right choice."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

Ariella looked up from the shelf where the books displayed stunning glossy photos of the Sierra Nevada mountains, covered in pines with the peaks dusted white from snow. She gave Kim a smile and shrugged in answer.

"Cool? Nothing much. Broke up an overly noisy party. Helped some drunk guy home. Saved the world from terrorists that seized control of an orbiting laser... So what's the scoop in here? What's this big thing that's so important? She give you any hints?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 8, 2007)

Camera feels awkward standing in front of his house.
Out in the open.

He looks at Rumor.
_We’re cool.
She’s one of the people.
I’m one of the people.
We’re both uratha. So we’re cool._

Unbidden Issac’s voice echoes through his ears. Along with an unpleasant memory.
“U-ra-th-a! Not urethra! Focus boy! Pull that with a spirit and you’ll find yourself in big trouble.”
_We’d been going all night. Learn that, remember this… I was tired._
Cool people don’t make excuses. 
Camera squirms.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Rumor smiles,



Camera flushes (though it’s hard to tell) and stares at her hand.
Camera can remember her laughter. Struggling to control herself, then cracking up again. Eventually she managed to wheeze out “No…. no Camera, <snort> picking up take-out <gasp> doesn’t count as hunting <wheeze> …for your own food.”

Camera realizes there is something in her hand. She’s saying something.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “… give you this,” she hands him a folded newspaper , “Story on the second page about a young girl who shot and killed her mother… the authorities say it was an accident.  Happened over in Ridgecrest… third such incident like this in as many weeks. …”




Something flashes through Camera’s brain, hot and quick.
Time stops. Rumor’s voice trails off.

He feels like he’s rushing out of his body, up high above the neighborhood, like a bird. He looked at google maps last week and saw all the little buldings that make up the neighborhood*. Now they’re in front of his eyes again. He can he his house, he’s standing in front of it. The red haired person standing in front of him is Rumor, around him he can see the rest of Hillside Heights (and Faiths house); the school and pond, the shops and the mall.
* = Editic Memory Merit

And there’s a red dot. Where the child killed Mom. Ridgecrest.
Idly he knows that his brain pulled the address from the article he’s looking at.

That brings him back.
Time starts again. 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “…the authorities…say it was an accident.  Happened over in Ridgecrest… third such incident like this in as many weeks.  Got the gun control lobbyists going nuts.””




Camera can still see the little red dot. It’s hanging over Rumor’s left eyebrow, super-imposed on his vision. Like an itch he can’t quite reach.

He stares at the dot.
“It’s in my neighborhood,” his voice comes out like a growl.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 9, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Thanks, Buzz," it was relieving to know there wasn't any chance of getting into a grudge match with another pack, at least not too soon, "I like being an Uratha, it answers a lot of questions about myself. The Hunters in Darkness have a lot in common with what I used to do, I think they were the right choice."



“Answers questions?” Buzz replies, “and what questions did you have before you wolfed out and got to know the truth about just how @#$%*% everything is.  I mean were they serious questions or were they the real kinds of questions… like why is it that President Bush is under the thumb of the Vampires, and is trying to usher in the final world war and summon the Dark Gods of the Abyss… now talk about weapons of mass destructions.”

Buzz grins wildly, “But a Menina?  Damn dude you would have been an awesome Storm Lord… could have joined my pack… and you could hunt the blood suckers with us.”

*Camera*

Rumor nods, “I guess it is, you think you or your pack could handle this thing?  As much as I like to think this is just something mundane, my gut tells me that it might be far more then that.  I know that you were looking for some kind of child hunting spirit… so hopefully you find this bastard.”

Camera’s brother pulls up in the driveway, the garage door opening.  He waves from the car with a smile, “Hey Camera.”  He then drives into the garage.

*Ariella*

Kim smiles, “Wow you cops live such exciting lives.”  She thinks for a second on the question, “Well I am not for certain but I think that the Sun Ae wants to give you some kind of augury thing.  Sorry I am still sort of new to all this.”

Ariella hears Sun Ae’s voice from upstairs, although the woman is speaking in Korean.  

Kim sighs, “I think she is saying that she is ready for you.”

*Faith*

Candace nods and removes her clothes; her upper body covered in runes carved into her flesh.  She changes shape into her urhan form, with brown and red fur.  Other Blood Talons follow suit, and soon a large pack of wolves circle about yelping and howling and communicating in the wolf tongue.  

Candace gives off the smell of command, and howls bringing the other wolves in line.  She speaks, _Let the spirit go… unleash Buck with No Fear; we honor him this eve with a hunt.  We have till dawn to hunt this mighty spirit.  May our claws strike true… and our teeth tear at his flesh._

A ghostly buck with a silvery sheen to its coat tears through from the spirit world into the physical.  Its horns are a massive rack of horns that look like they could rip a normal man to pieces.  The spirit bows its head to the gathered uratha.

The spirit pleased with the chiminage given to it, the self-inflicted injuries… it bounds into the forest.  Candace turns to Faith, _This is your hunt Faith… call us to the hunt._


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2007)

Faith rose her voice to the heavens, it was a call to action, a cry of joy.  The Blood Talons were alive, truly alive in ways that humans and even other tribes of Uratha would never know.  The blonde wolf took all of feelings and howled them out sounding the call to hunt once the spirit buck had a head start.  This hunt was in honor of her, and she wanted the other Talons to remember it with pride.  She poured all of her excitement, her hunger, her need to rip and tear into warm flesh and drink blood into the cry.

(Presence 3 + Expression 2 + spending a will power point on her howl)

With the cry given Faith speeds off in hot pursuit of the giant stag spirit, wanting to lead the hunt from the front, wanting to be the first to sink her fangs into spirit flesh.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 9, 2007)

_Faith uses 1 Willpower point, she is down to 3 now, and rolls a total of 5 successes!  An Exceptional Success!_

Faith lets out an impressive howl that echoes through the forest.  There is a momentary pause as the gathered Blood Talons look on at the young uratha with her shocking pink mane and as she bounds off after the mighty stag spirit.  Candace mirrors the howl and then follows Faith, the rest of the Blood Talons give chase howling in exultation of their youngest sister.  

_Foot Chase is engaged; Faith rolls 6 dice and gets 4 successes, meanwhile Buck with No Fear rolls 6 successes and is still ahead of the young uratha!_

Faith leads the charge, and out of respect for her and her howl, they let her take the lead.  She is the Alpha for this hunt, she has the chance for first bite… but that also means the failure of the hunt falls on her shoulders.  Candace takes her rank as Beta giving off the scent and yelps that conveys, _I have your back._

Buck with No Fear bounds through the woods majestic and regal in the moonlight of the Judge’s Moon overhead… the phase of the elodoth.  Half in darkness, and half in light…


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2007)

Faith pushes her lupine form as hard as she can, pushing past the pounding of her heart in her ears.  The new Blood Talon would not allow the stag spirit to get away, not even if she had to run her body into the ground, failure was simply not an option open to her.  Her instincts screamed for victory and her pride was no less of a driving force as the other Uratha allowed her to lead the hunt.  For one night, for this one night she wasn't the Omega, she was the Alpha and Candace was her Beta, she would not fail.

(Faith isn't going to allow herself to fail if its avoidable, she'll spend a will power point every turn until she runs out.)

The pink haired wolf speeds through the forest leaping logs and dodging trees.  As she leaps a small stream her form shifts into an even larger one, a bestial monster from before man even thought to record history.  Her immense form was the size of a pony, and she began to move even faster, the immense muscles pounding fiercly against the pungent forest earth.  "This spirit is truly a worthy hunt, his speed is magnificent."  Faith passes on howling her respect for it and her determination to bring it low.

(The moon phase makes the change a free reflexive one right?  So she doesn't lose her action)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 9, 2007)

_Faith gets 7 successes on 10 dice, while the spirit gets 1 success; Faith has 11 successes and Buck with No Fear gets 7 successes total.  Faith has caught the spirit!  She also spends another Willpower point._

Faith shifts into her near wolf shape, and rushes the mighty spirit, drawing on her internal reserves of will.  Faith pounces and draws first blood on the Buck spirit.  The other Blood Talons gather around the young elodoth.  They howl their approval of her.  Buck with No Fear rises and then fades into the spirit realm.

Faith can still taste the blood on her teeth as the celebration kicks into high gear.  She can smell food on the grill, raw meat, and copious amounts of beer and liquor.  Her peers congratulate her, challenge her to combat, and in general get drunk under the Judge’s Moon.

Candace sits down with Faith, “You have come along way Faith.  You led the hunt well… and surprised me with your prowess.  How do you feel?”

_Faith earns back 1 Willpower for her success._


----------



## Graf (Jan 9, 2007)

toki said:
			
		

> Rumor nods, “I guess it is, you think you or your pack could handle this thing?  As much as I like to think this is just something mundane, my gut tells me that it might be far more then that.  I know that you were looking for some kind of child hunting spirit… so hopefully you find this bastard.”




 “We’ll find it. We’ll take care of it,” his voice comes out more normal.
_Cool. Relaxed._

“If something comes up,” Camera


			
				toki said:
			
		

> Camera’s brother pulls up in the driveway, the garage door opening.  He waves from the car with a smile, “Hey Camera.”  He then drives into the garage.
> Camera nods and rubs his throat.



Camera nods at his brother.
_The herd can’t know.
Act normal.
Blend in._

Camera pushes his face into a peculiar smile and waves half-heartedly at his brother.
He manages a weak ‘hey’.

Camera looks back at Rumor, or at the dot on Rumor’s forehead anyway.
“Our turf, we’ll take our shots first.”

_Research first._
Camera begins to make a mental report in his mind.
_Think like Mulder.

Avenues of inquiry:
1. Identify other occurrences of presumed child-killer
1a. Time scale of attacks (may help identify future attacks)
1b. Similarities
1c. Relative locations
1d. Unreported incidences of similar nature

Resolution
Check library for additional information
Ask Officer Ari for police reports, copies of statements

2. Spiritual Inquiry
2a. Identify nature and powers of spiritual attacker
2b. Also spirit’s Motivation, source of strength, openness to negotiation

Resolution
Visit sites, observe spiritual landscape with Two world eyes.
Converse with local spirits (witnesses?)
-> need to transition through nearby locus
_

Camera realizes he’s still staring blankly at Rumor.
And has been for around a minute.

“Ok. We’ll uh, look into this. And take care of it.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2007)

Faith threw herself at the majestic spirit stag ripping at its flank to draw the blood of the mighty beast and draw the hunt to a close.  As the spirit disappeared back across the Gauntlet into the spirit wilds the pony sized wolf throws back her head and howls up at luna in victory and exhiliration.  Mother Luna was shining down on her with the symbol of her auspice, completing the sense of complete rightness of the hunt.  The new Uratha howled out her pride and slowly circled the place the spirit had disappeared before shifting back to her Urhan form to lead her tribe, HER TRIBE, back to the vehicles and the grill.

Faith felt more like she belonged to the Blood Talons this night then she felt she had belonged to anything ever in her life and she told that to Candace as they sat off to the side talking.  The girl fairly glowed with pride in her accomplishment, and the glow deepened at the Ashen Rebirth Beta's compliment, especially because it came from her.  "I feel like I  made the right choice.  I feel more like I belong here then I have ever flt with anything.  It feels right.  It makes me feel proud that I am good enough to be here, to have called the hunt and scored first blood on such mighty prey."  The girl says, avoiding the alcohol, and going getting a bottle of water.  She was too new to fully control her rage all the time and she didn' want to bear the shame of losing control which she knew she would if she drank.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2007)

"Augury, huh?" Ari grins. "Well, far be it from me to turn down a free fortune telling."

She looks upstairs at the call, and nods.

"Okay then. You coming too, or is this one of those paths I must walk alone?"

Regardless of the answer, she starts to ascend the stairs.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Answers questions?” Buzz replies, “and what questions did you have before you wolfed out and got to know the truth about just how @#$%*% everything is. I mean were they serious questions or were they the real kinds of questions… like why is it that President Bush is under the thumb of the Vampires, and is trying to usher in the final world war and summon the Dark Gods of the Abyss… now talk about weapons of mass destructions.”
> 
> Buzz grins wildly, “But a Menina? Damn dude you would have been an awesome Storm Lord… could have joined my pack… and you could hunt the blood suckers with us.”




Piotr laughed.

"Hunting. That was one of the questions. Always liked to hunt, and no small game either," he said, "So you hunt Vampires, what are real ones like?"

Piotr gave a moment's thought to Buzz' theory. All supernatural creatures' survival depended on maintaining a constant conspiracy, it's not a big stretch to think they'd use the skills they learn to survive for other activities.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 10, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Camera realizes he’s still staring blankly at Rumor.
> And has been for around a minute.
> 
> “Ok. We’ll uh, look into this. And take care of it.”



Rumor shrugs, “Yeah okay…” she waves and turns and walks back down to her car.

Jamil walks towards Camera, “So how are you adjusting to the neighborhood, Cam?  I talked to Samantha earlier and she says that she might be able to get you a job at her work as an artist, they need some murals made and I figured since you are not doing much, you might want some extra spending cash?”

*Piotr*

Buzz grins, “Vampires… suck heads?  They are pretty tough, they got these crazy mind powers and the bitches don’t really bleed much.  Guns don’t do $#!+ to them… I mean they hurt eventually but you are better off just putting the claws in them.”

She thinks for a long minute, “But I think they might bet getting wise to us, harder to catch them unaware now, bitches are scared of us.  Vampires are weird man, they do totally suck blood, and they got freaky powers… I mean wicked freaky.”

“So you got yourself a girl?” Buzz asks, “I would have a guy, but most boys I meet just can’t handle the Buzz… they don’t understand that most men are just slaves.  I mean most guys are just propagating the grand conspiracy… they are slaves to the machine-god.”

*Ariella*

Kim sighs, “I wish I could, but I need to watch the store.”

Sun Ae sits at a table with a skull sitting upside, the interior filled with blood.  There is a chair opposite her.  She speaks in halting English, “Ariella, I am glad you come this evening.  I have a dream, and I fear that you are apart of it.”

She pauses, “I fear that your destiny may be grave indeed.”

*Faith*

Candace nods, “You made a good decision Faith, and I am pleased that you feel apart of the tribe.  You are a full blood sister now… You still have a long way to go though… but you have the will to survive.”


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2007)

Ari plops into the seat across from the seer heavily and brushes her hair out of her eyes. She takes a deep breath, trying not to let her heart sink.

"All right," she says after a moment. "Lets hear it. Can't be TOO bad, right?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 10, 2007)

"That's a pity, I like guns," Piotr responds, indicating the display cases behind him, "Hmm, I don't know vampires but I do know hunting. If the prey is flighty you must hold back until they feel it is safe. Do not put them in a corner."

Piotr took his pack of cigarettes out of his pocket and offered Buzz one before lighting one up for himself.

"I have to stop smoking," he said, as though just saying it would magically make him stop.

He started smoking back when his nightmares were particularly bad, and hadn't been able to lose the habit once the nightmares eased. 

Piotr wasn't sure how he'd respond to Buzz' question of a girlfriend. He was taking it slow and careful with Samantha, chatting briefly before her shifts and after he closed shop. He was always afraid of talking to her for long in case he said something stupid. Piotr hadn't yet got to the point of asking her out anywhere, but truth be told not much was different from a month ago. Most of the time had been spent training with the Menina.

"But yes, a girlfriend," Piotr scratched his head, "I thought I wanted kids before, I would say eventually but I'm at the age where it has to be sooner rather than later. But I'm an uratha now, and a family would be at risk to be near me. It makes things difficult, but that's one of the prices we pay, yes?

"Machine-god... more I need to learn. Is it some kind of greater spirit of technology?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 10, 2007)

Camera grins at Jamil.
“It’s pretty different.” 
“Lots quieter.”
“Some cool people.”

_Just like him. Always looking out for us._
“Sure. That would be cool.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Faith*
> 
> Candace nods, “You made a good decision Faith, and I am pleased that you feel apart of the tribe.  You are a full blood sister now… You still have a long way to go though… but you have the will to survive.”




Faith nods, "I'll survive.  Its been weird though getting used to everything, I had never imagined any thing about gifts, I thought werewolves were just werewolves, that we can regenerate and shapeshift.  I guess the part of the Oath about not letting human's know is going strong."

"Being able to to speak with animals is somthing I never really expected to do."  the pink haired girl said pushing her hair behind her ears.  "Tonight's hunt was physically demanding, but not really mentally demanding, I just pushed my body for as much speed as I could get out of it."

"What is a hunt like against a spirit that kills?  My pack wants to hunt the spirit that is inhabiting kids and killing their parents.  I wanted to know what it means to be on that kind of hunt.  I expect it to be dangeruous, we are Uratha after all, but is there any advice you can give me on such hunts?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 11, 2007)

*Drake*

[sblock]Drake has not been hunted by the Pure, but that probably has a lot to do with the tight security Rachel Snow has put on him, although not personally.  Storm Lords have kept careful tabs on the new uratha, and inducted him into their fold as a warrior and a leader.  Drake has avoided getting thrown in jail and has gathered for himself quite the fan base at the local bar in the Hillside Heights area, a sports club/bar combo called the Dugout.[/sblock]

_Drake’s current ‘residence’…

7:15 PM, 27th December, 2006_

There is blood on his hands… no his paws.  He lops through a forest of concrete.  He walks alone, as humanity passes him by, the throngs drone on as if in a daze.  Zombie like.  He follows a trail of blood and finds the city covered in snow… blood tinged snow.  Bloody paw prints lead him to a throne, a throne of bones and corpses.

He sees Faith in her urhan shape circling the throne, and she growls as he approaches she growls.  A larger wolf wearing a crown at her side.  The wolf silences her and then offers Drake a place at his right side of the throne… 

Drake feels a sick feeling in his gut… beyond the throne he sees the silhouette of many more uratha.  The large wolf howls, and the others echo him… but it is a sickening cacophony of voices…  In a flash he sees the others of his pack… dead ripped apart by the claws of other uratha…

Then Drake wakes up in a cold sweat.

_This does not count against his cahalith ability usage for this story._

*Faith*

Candace nods, “We do our best to keep the apes from learning too much… they know enough to be dangerous to us already.”

She takes a swig of her beer, “As far as hunting this spirit… you must remember that a spirit is not a human being.  It has no moral compass.  It does not understand evil, nor good… well most don’t.  It is an immortal thing based around an idea… an animal… or object and is obsessed with its concept to the exclusion of all other things.”

Candace finishes, “You must understand you may have to put aside your human emotions and be prepared to destroy something precious.  This spirit will pull no punches, it hates you more then you can possibly understand.  And it will use every weapon at its disposal to destroy you and stay free.”

*Ariella*

Sun Ae replies sharply, “You have dark path ahead.  Ariella Favored of Death Wolf; you will see a choice and you must decide true.  Your pack, your life, and that of many will hinge on this choice.  Blood will be your legacy… I fear for you Favored of Death Wolf.”

“Trust the dreams of the visionary… his ways are crass… but he sees the path,” Sun Ae quiets her self.  She looks away from the skull, “I can say no more.  You must see the signs, Favored of Death Wolf.”

*Piotr*

“Stop smoking, don’t be a quitter,” she jokes, “Screw kids… I just want to have lots of sex without any consequences.  Who wants to raise a kid, most of them are pretty brainwashed by the media by the age of seven anyways.  The rest are just too dumb to survive.”

She then hops off the desk and puts her hand over Piotr’s mouth, “Don’t say its name out loud… it might find you!  Just forget you ever heard the name… it has spies everywhere…” she whispers in his ear.

*Camera*

“Great, I will tell Sam later tonight.  She was real excited about it, and personally I would feel better with you working with her then spending all that time with ‘dad’, mom does not speak about him for a reason, and personally I don’t think he is a good influence on you.  He just gives me a bad vibe, and that is why I got out of the hood to get away from people like that,” he says to Camera.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2007)

"So this spirit hates us more then we can imagine and it is killing in our territory.  Its our territory so its our job to keep the spirits and humans from killing each other, even if we hadn't promised to pay it back for what happened with Ari and her partner we would still have to face it."  Faith says sounding determined.

"I know that spirits are obsessed with their purpouse, their reason for being, so I don't think this one will stop what it is doing...I think the only thing that will stop it is to destroy it, or at least forcing it back across the Gauntlet and into the shadow world, right?  The best way to do that would be to find out its ban, but how would we go abou doing that, would other spirits in the area know its ban assuming we could convince them to talk with us I mean?"

"Other packs have totem spirits to aid them, to talk to them and teach them about spirits...should my pack seek one out?  I think that the search for one could help bring us together, make us gel more, turn us into a closer pack and I don't know if we would be strong enough to hunt a spirit like this without the unity tha working together to find a totem could bring us.  Not that I would know where to start a search for a totem." the pink haired teen says grinning.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2007)

Ari tries to lick her lips, but her mouth is dry. 

"Come on, don't go all...mystical on me like that," she says quietly, urgently. "If this is that important. What choice? How will I know which choice is the important one? Who's the visionary? Give me something to work with...please..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ari tries to lick her lips, but her mouth is dry.
> 
> "Come on, don't go all...mystical on me like that," she says quietly, urgently. "If this is that important. What choice? How will I know which choice is the important one? Who's the visionary? Give me something to work with...please..."



 “You are on the path; the choice you must make is coming.  I do not know when this choice will come, but it will happen.  You choose.  You will choose.  You cannot escape fate.  The visionary is close to you… he has seen your death.  Trust in him, and perhaps you will choose correctly,” Sun Ae replies.

She looks up sharply, “Only you can decide your path Favored of Death Wolf.”  The elder Bone Shadow stands, “I have nothing else to give.  Please leave…”

*Faith*

“Knowing its ban will help a great deal, knowing its name will help in finding its ban.  Most spirits despise us, but they still respect our power and you mark gives you favor with them even if the bastards hate us.  It never hurts to negotiate aggressively if need be… or present chiminage; give the spirit in question gifts befitting its nature,” Candace replies.

“I would speak with Camera about that, being an ithaeur he has a link to the hisil few will understand.  But when dealing with this spirit it will come to violence, and spirits are worthy prey indeed.  Unlike Buck with No Fear this one will fight back, and you will earn the victory with your blood and sweat,” she adds.

On the subject of totem she says, “All good packs have a totem.  One that represents what the pack stands for; totems provide the spiritual bond that completes the pack.  They serve us and in turn we serve them.  I can’t tell you how to begin your search that is something you will have to discuss with your pack, sometimes a totem will come to you… but that is rare.”


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 11, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Drake*
> 
> _Drake’s current ‘residence’…
> 
> ...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 11, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Stop smoking, don’t be a quitter,” she jokes, “Screw kids… I just want to have lots of sex without any consequences. Who wants to raise a kid, most of them are pretty brainwashed by the media by the age of seven anyways. The rest are just too dumb to survive.”
> 
> She then hops off the desk and puts her hand over Piotr’s mouth, “Don’t say its name out loud… it might find you! Just forget you ever heard the name… it has spies everywhere…” she whispers in his ear.




Piotr nods and waits for Buzz to remove her hand from his mouth.

"I will remember to forget," he says, "And no concequences? Good luck, but everything has concequences. Some creep up on you, and you don't notice till you're a lot older."


----------



## Graf (Jan 11, 2007)

Camera rubs his face for a long moment.
"It'll be good to do something with Sam."

_Herd can't know.
He'll never appreciate Issac._

Camera feels a hard lump forming in his throat.
.... and he swallow's it.
"Sure bro."
"I'll keep my head down."
"You know me."

Camera glances around at the houses.
They feel pulled back away from him.
He's exposed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 12, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Piotr nods and waits for Buzz to remove her hand from his mouth.
> 
> "I will remember to forget," he says, "And no concequences? Good luck, but everything has concequences. Some creep up on you, and you don't notice till you're a lot older."



Buzz pulls her hand back and she grins, “Consequences.  I know the world is full of consequences.  Look one simple death did… it sundered the world of the flesh and the spirit.  Damn I bet that was some crazy $#!+ right there I wish I could have been there.”

She walks towards some camp equipment and runs her hand over it, “I mean to have been there in the presence of Father Wolf… hell if the old bastard even existed.  Sometimes I think we just perpetuate myth so we don’t feel so insignificant like continuing the lie just to feel better about our pathetic lives.”

“Oh you want to see the newest lick head we are going to be hunting?” Buzz says with a manic smile.

*Camera*

The homes still seem oppressive as usual, as if they reject Camera’s very presence.  Inside he hears his momma, “Camera, Jamil you two get in here and have some dinner, I ain’t been cooking all day just to sit here and have no one to eat it.”

Jamil smiles, “Just a minute mom.  I guess we better get inside Cam… it is cold out here.”

He heads inside holding the door open for his brother.  The yawning maw of the door waits for both of them to cross the threshold and be swallowed up.

*Drake*

He can’t feel any danger… not at the moment.

Drake can smell chicken wings, burgers, and french-fries.  The interior is already pretty packed with middle class families.  The waitresses are high school students and young people probably in college.  The bartender looks at Drake, “Need a little morning wake up?”

He was older probably in his sixties, and not only was he the bartender, he owned the place.  He had taken a shine to Drake and his music, and Drake suspects that he reminds the older man, Chuck of his son.  Chuck pours him some whisky, “Breakfast of champions.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2007)

"Ok, I'll talk to Camera, him and Ari are really hot to find this thing too.  Where is the best place to fight it?  In the Shadow I guess.  We wouldn't really be able to fight it here unless it materialized and then it would just unmaterialize."  Faith says, thinking out loud.  She swigs out of her bottle of water, pushing her hair back behind her ear.  She felt along to the back of her head just below the hairline to the nape of her neck and the ritual scar that her hair covered.  It had been created on the night of her initiation into the the tribe, it was a mark that she had survived, not just survived but won.  She knewe she could fight the spirit with her pack and win if they were prepared, it was just up to them to prepare.

"Thank you for holding this hunt for me, it was an honor to be recognized by the entire tribe, to succeed in front of everyone."  the girl says before rising and going over to the grill, she smiles at the Scar Angel doing the cooking  "Whatcha got cooking there?  I'm so hungry I could eat a deer hooves and all."


----------



## Graf (Jan 12, 2007)

Camera nods to his brother.
Puts head resolutely down and heads into the open maw.

As he passes through the doorway the smell of good food vies with his vague sense of unease.

_After dinner I’ll take a closer look at the other realm…
No better spot to start policing than home I suppose._


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

"Okay okay," Ari agrees, getting up and holding out a placating hand. "I'm going." She pauses, then adds, "Thanks. For everything." She sounds quite sincere, bereft of any of her frequent sarcasm or wryness.

As she trots back down the stairs, she has to hold the railing tight because it feels like her head is spinning. Seen her death...a choice she HAD to get right...no pressure though!

She gives Kim a wave as she cruises past. "Hey, I should go hook up with the others. I'll seeya later, kiddo." Her smile is genuine as she heads for the door.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2007)

Piotr puts aside his hunting magazine, and leans his elbows on the counter.

"We need a reason to exist. Even if it isn't true it gives us direction, purpose," he says in a moment of insight.

He walks around the counter, leaning against the wall not far away from Buzz. Getting a look at Black Moon Extreme's next quarry would certainly be interesting. Perhaps he could learn something about vampires.

"Is it far?" he asks, "Can't leave the place unattended."

Piotr checks his watch, wondering if it was close enough to closing time to shut early.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 12, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Drake*
> 
> He was older probably in his sixties, and not only was he the bartender, he owned the place.  He had taken a shine to Drake and his music, and Drake suspects that he reminds the older man, Chuck of his son.  Chuck pours him some whisky, “Breakfast of champions.”




Drake holds up his hand before Chuck can pour. "Made a promise to gramps that I'd never have hard liquor as breakfast, Chuck" Drake says smiling. "He'd come crawling outta his grave and kick me in the arse if he saw me break it."
"Besides, I'm having a meet with some friends. Maybe later tonight, 'kay? Just the chicken. Best I've had in years."

After finishing his breakfast, Drake goes outside and wonders where the hell that survival store of Watson's was.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 12, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> After finishing his breakfast, Drake goes outside and wonders where the hell that survival store of Watson's was.



Chuck nods, “I understand, one order of wings coming up.”

The meal is great as usual; outside the air is cool, snow on the ground and a Judge’s moon in the sky with some cloud cover.  Drake knows that Piotr’s place is downtown which is a bit of trip from Hillside Heights, both Camera and Faith live nearby; Camera lives closer then Faith at least as far as Drake can recall.

*Piotr*

Buzz grins, “Well not too far, just a few blocks.  Come on, you can close shop early for me,” she rubs her bald head, “You wouldn’t turn down a pretty girl like me… well a girl anyways.  A woman; you might learn something.  And I don’t want to scout it out alone… lick heads scare the piss out of me.”

“Come on you are curious.”

*Ariella*

Kim smiles and waves and then gets back to ‘working’ which seems to consist of her reading Cosmopolitan and chewing gum.  Outside the cool air hits her skin, she passes by a mother and her daughter.  The daughter bundled up all warm in purple looks up at the rahu with curious eyes.

The sweet girl grabs Ariella’s hand, “You look pretty.”

Her mother smiles with a laugh, “Oh what did I tell you don’t bother the lady,” she looks at Ariella, “I am sorry, she likes to talk everyone.”

*Camera*

Dinner is a simple affair.  Momma gives both Camera and Jamil advice, Jamil just smiles politely and comments on how the two are adjusting, and the food is good as always.  Momma retreats to the kitchen, Samantha worked late so she will be in later, and Jamil sits on the couch and watches Sportscenter.  

*Faith*

Candace answers, “Just like Sun Tzu Faith, you have to find the battleground that suits you best and your opponent the least.  If you can lead your enemy then you will be the superior force, if your enemy leads you… you will be in the weaker position.  Yeah I read stuff.”

Candace nods, “Don’t thank me Faith, you earned this.  You brought honor to the tribe, and to yourself.”  Candace sits and continues drinking while Faith goes to grab some food.

The Scar Angel at the grill is a massive mountain of a man standing several inches over six feet in height.  His name was Hellfire, and she heard he was probably in his fifties, but he looked no more then his late thirties.  His long dark shaggy hair, including his thick beard was worn long almost down to his waist.  He wears dusty riding leathers and he looks down at Faith with a raise of his brow.  He finally grunts a reply, “Yeah,” his voice a deep rumble.

The large biker puts a large steak on plate, “Here.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2007)

"Fine, fine," Piotr relents, and returns behind the counter for a moment to fetch the 'Closed' sign, "You sound like my little sister."

He hangs up the sign on the door and takes a minute to ensure the shop is locked up securely before following Buzz.

"I like to look out for people who look out for me," Piotr says, recalling his army buddies for a moment, "I owe you for patching things up with Moriarty, so let me know if you ever need anything."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2007)

Faith smiled up at Hellfire encouragingly as he looked her over, willing the mountainuous Uratha to give her some of the mouth-wateringly-goodsmelling steaks that he was cooking up.  Her stomach rumbled at the scent to make her point for her.  A Uratha's different shapes had different metabolism's and they all burned hotter then the hishu form.  Compared to her human form her Urshal form was a blast furnace, and the Garau form well, the red meat was just too enticing to pass up after the chase and shifting multiple forms.

"Thank you," Faith saids sweetly to Hellfire, smiling at him gratefully before returning to Candace with her plate, knife, and fork.  She worked at the steak hungrily for a minute or two before saying anything.  "I'm not surprised that you read, your a Blood Talon, if something can help us survive then we do it."  Faith says simply.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 12, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I like to look out for people who look out for me," Piotr says, recalling his army buddies for a moment, "I owe you for patching things up with Moriarty, so let me know if you ever need anything."



Buzz shrugs, “Don’t worry about it, my only problem with you is your buddy Sherlock… or whatever his name is.  The Irish prick has a mouth on him.  So you ready?”

Once Piotr finished closing up Buzz walks outside looking for her van, while burning another cigarette.  She turns it on, opening the door for Piotr.  She pulls out of the parking lot and the two head uptown.  Tool is blaring on the speakers; the interior of the van has a lot of expensive hardware, weapons, and electronics.  Buzz smirks while driving, “All these stupid apes don’t know how much $%#@ is going on around them every day.  Monkeys just walk around trying to prove that they exist, buy their cell phones, and try to buy themselves happiness.  Totally pathetic.”

She pulls into a parking lot outside an expensive martini bar.  She glances over at Piotr, “We are in lick head territory now.  Lots of them like to hang out here, or at least we think so… vampires are tricky bastards.”

Piotr sees a vehicle pull, an SUV in dark blue.  Several men step out, black suits, professional, and very much looking the part of at least wealthy socialites.  One of them has a soldier’s air about him, the way he scans the area.  His reluctance to be fully exposed and military styled cut make him pretty noticeable.  The look in the face, the calm detachment and chiseled physique…

Then it hits Piotr, this man is the spitting image of Anatol.

*Faith*

Hellfire grunts a reply, “Sure.”

Candace replies, “Smart girl.  But more then that, I just enjoy reading.  It isn’t like I can be hunting our enemies all the time, though I spend the majority of my time doing that.  But there is something you should always remember about war, about being a warrior.  It may sound %$&#@$& cheesy, but most fights are won before you even put claw to flesh.  Knowledge is your greatest weapon.  You going into a conflict blind and ignorant of your foes abilities, and you might as well just fight blind.”

“Will there be times where it is needed, yes.  But in time you will learn that you will live much longer if you come to understand and respect the abilities of our many enemies.  The afterlife is filled with warriors too stupid to understand that a strong arm can be defeated by a sharp mind.  Understand?” Candace asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

Ari grins at the girl, then at the mother.

"It's okay. I could listen to that all day." Then to the little girl she says, "You're pretty too. Thanks very much." 

With that, she starts to stroll on by, wondering where the best spot to meet the pack is. They don't really have an 'HQ' per se. Piotr's store, maybe? Or that bar Drake hung out in. She decides to head for whichever place is closest.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2007)

Piotr chuckled and talked as he got into the van.

"Sherlock and his mouth, heh. It is funny you say that. When the pack first came together Faith got very angry at Sherlock about his mouth. You can call it a work in progress?"

The trip wasn't too bad, the music appealed to Piotr and he payed special attention to the small arsenal in the back.

"If you ever need work done on a gun feel free to swing by," he said, "Although by what you were saying they must not see much use against vampires."

When Piotr caught sight of Anatol he couldn't describe the mishmash of emotions butting heads in his guts. In a way one could see humour in the situation. Piotr recognised the behaviour before he recognised the man. The desire to laugh was there, but it had no hope of coming out on top. He could have sworn... but the guy was his best friend -wait- is his best friend? Should Piotr have felt betrayed by this? Confusion opened the internal door to the vast Uratha stores of anger. Anger was his usual response before becoming an Uratha, and it certainly wasn't going to change now. Now there was just more of it, and it was more potent. Rage.

Piotr growled a string of curses in Russian and punched the dashboard. He turned to Buzz, indicating the man he thought was Anatol, and began asking a question in Russian, then paused realising his error, and asked again in English.

"That man," he said, indicating again, "He have anything to do with the vampires?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2007)

"Since at the moment I really don't have a strong arm, its easy to remember to think before getting in reach of one."  Faith agrees, she was probably one of the most physically weak werewolves in a tribe that prided itself on strength, t did make her angry but she couldn't really go about lifting weights or things like that, she just had to wait for her body to finish going through puberty before she could do things like that, otherwise she could really screw herself up, and in truth she would never really be the most physical of wolves, it was something that she had to accept.

"Our first step is going to be gathering information from the sprits around where this spirit has been murdering, they should be able to tell us something, hopefully its ban, though that will take a bit of persuading.  From there we regroup and maybe find a totem that can bind us together as a pack, or at least try to work out some of our differences since fighting amongst ourselves will just make a battle harder."

"We have been spending all of our time with our tribe to the point that we haven't really done anything as a pack for the most part, I think that we should patrol together for awhile to get to know each other and the spirits of our territory before we think about going after a powerful spirit like this one appears to be.  Perhaps we can find a spirit that dislikes it that might want to help us in exchange for access to our locus."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ari grins at the girl, then at the mother.
> 
> "It's okay. I could listen to that all day." Then to the little girl she says, "You're pretty too. Thanks very much."
> 
> With that, she starts to stroll on by, wondering where the best spot to meet the pack is. They don't really have an 'HQ' per se. Piotr's store, maybe? Or that bar Drake hung out in. She decides to head for whichever place is closest.



The girl smiles, “Thank you.”

The mother shakes her head and bids her goodbyes.  As Ariella walks away she hears the wind blowing, vehicles passing by and the sounds of pedestrians.

_”I will not flee into the night, wolf-bitch… I will take what I am due,”_ she hears the child’s whisper in her ears.  In the window beside her she sees the spindly limbed being, its body rife with cuts and oozing wounds.  Its face is that of a rag doll made of human flesh with button eyes of black… briefly for a moment it caresses Ariella’s hair.

With a blink it is gone.

_The closest pack member that she knows of would be Piotr, but his shop would be closing soon, the rest of the pack is in the Hillside Heights area._

*Faith*

Candace stands, “You are strong Faith.  Now go to your pack, you have spent too much time away from them as is.  Call them to the hunt, you are ready.”

*Piotr*

Buzz looks at the guy, “Well my lick head radar isn’t exactly fool proof, you know.  He looks like a vampire though.  But you know that guy or something?”

He sees the man in question heading into the  martini bar, he is obviously playing escort and bodyguard.  Buzz speaks, “Well he is definitely in vampire company, so I guess it is a possibility.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2007)

Piotr doesn't answer the question as to whether he knows the guy. He makes a point of remembering where the bar is. He had to make contact with Anatol at some point and while a vampire controlled club was far from safe it appeared to be his only option currently.

"Pay careful attention to him. He is very dangerous," Piotr warns, imagining what Anatol would be like with vampire superpowers, albeit he didn't know what vampires were capable of so it just an exercise of imagination.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 12, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Pay careful attention to him. He is very dangerous," Piotr warns, imagining what Anatol would be like with vampire superpowers, albeit he didn't know what vampires were capable of so it just an exercise of imagination.



Buzz nods looking at Piotr, “Dangerous… %$#& I knew that guy was bad news.  Wait how the hell do you know he is dangerous?  Is this dude a big time vampire or something?  Because if so, I gotta tell Moriarty, I mean a big timer like that could really put the fear of Father Wolf in them bitches.”

She puts out her cigarette on her tongue with a sizzle, “By the way it makes me hot when you speak Russian.  So we going in after this dude or what?”


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2007)

Faith finishes wolfing down her steak and grins at Candace when the Blood Talon Alpha tells her to go to her pack.  She really hadn't spent much time with them, almost all of her time was spent between school and Candace though she really didn't mind being with the older woman so much, she was a really good teacher, and she was really getting the teen into the shape of her life, not that she wasn't already in good shape on her own, but following Candace's regimen had built up her stamina something fierce, and even if she wasn't lifting heavy weights she was getting a bit stronger from all the push ups and other stuff.

Knowing what tonight was going to be she hadn't worn anything that she hadn't been ok with losing.  Just an old t-shirt and a pair of older jeans, from a couple of seasons ago, even so, she was greatful that Candace had dedicated the clothes for her so that she wouldn't arrive at her destination naked.  She waved goodbye and then shifted to Urhan before taking off into the woods to get back to the pack's territory, she wanted to find the others so that they could talk about what Candace had suggested.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2007)

Fck it, might as well. He'll do it now.

"Yeah, we're going in, but not to kill him," Piotr whipped off his seatbelt and almost leapt out of the van, "You can come and learn history lesson or stay and not have the lick heads know your face."

Piotr walked away from the van without waiting for a reply. He breathed slowly as he walked towards the martini bar entrance, trying to regain composure before he reached any security at the door. They probably wouldn't let a guy visibly seething with anger in.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Fck it, might as well. He'll do it now.
> 
> "Yeah, we're going in, but not to kill him," Piotr whipped off his seatbelt and almost leapt out of the van, "You can come and learn history lesson or stay and not have the lick heads know your face."



Buzz blinks…


			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Piotr walked away from the van without waiting for a reply. He breathed slowly as he walked towards the martini bar entrance, trying to regain composure before he reached any security at the door. They probably wouldn't let a guy visibly seething with anger in.



The security guards are large men, both black males in sturdy suits with ear pieces.  They look at Piotr with a bored glance.  Behind him he hears footsteps and sees Buzz running to catch up with him.  She slows her pace and falls in step with Piotr.

The guard on the right shakes his head at Piotr, “No entry for non-club members sir.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2007)

Piotr's mind races to formulate a valid and witty excuse to win his way into the club. He fails and instead grabs for his wallet, thrusting a random portion of whatever notes were within in the direction of the closest guard. 

"I am member now," he says.

The thin veneer of composure was showing cracks, if the guards didn't move after being given the money Piotr would get frustrated.

"Move!" he would say, with no small amount of rage behind it.

_If the guards aren't satisfied with a bribe Piotr makes an intimidation check and spends a willpower point on it. - 7 dice_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Piotr's mind races to formulate a valid and witty excuse to win his way into the club. He fails and instead grabs for his wallet, thrusting a random portion of whatever notes were within in the direction of the closest guard.
> 
> "I am member now," he says.
> 
> ...



 The man turns down the money and glares, “Sir you step to me again and I will $%&# you up.  So step off before I put you on your ass.”

The other man focuses on Piotr as well but says nothing, but his stance says he is ready for Piotr to make a move.

_Piotr got 1 success on his Intimidate check, subtracted by 2 dice for the circumstances._

But the rage comes forward and the bodyguards step back.  The other one puts his hand to his ear, “We got a situation here…”

They don’t let him in, but they definitely back up from the uratha.  The door behind them swings open and out comes the man that could be Anatol’s twin, his skin paler then Piotr recalls, but the features are the same.  The man looks at Piotr and Buzz, “This is a private club.  Your presence here is causing a disturbance.  I suggest…” he says in accented English giving Buzz a glance, “that both of you leave before the authorities are dispatched.”


----------



## Graf (Jan 13, 2007)

Camera slips upstairs to his room, closing the door he pulls down the shades and puts on some simple ambient club music. Beats and vocal sounds but no words.

Camera squats down awkwardly in the center of the room and trys to relax, focusing on the simple pattern of his breathing and trying to pierce the veil that lies between worlds.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Camera squats down awkwardly in the center of the room and trys to relax, focusing on the simple pattern of his breathing and trying to pierce the veil that lies between worlds.



_Camera makes a Wits + Empathy + Primal Urge with a -2 modifier for the strength of the gauntlet here, for a total of 2 dice.  But he scores no successes to activate his dual senses._

Camera feels the beat coursing through him, it calms his mind and gives him focus.  He tries to focus on the other world, and finds himself trying to peer through the gauntlet and into the shadow world.  But it seems the wall between worlds is stronger then he thought, and for the moment he cannot pierce through.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Knowing what tonight was going to be she hadn't worn anything that she hadn't been ok with losing.  Just an old t-shirt and a pair of older jeans, from a couple of seasons ago, even so, she was greatful that Candace had dedicated the clothes for her so that she wouldn't arrive at her destination naked.  She waved goodbye and then shifted to Urhan before taking off into the woods to get back to the pack's territory, she wanted to find the others so that they could talk about what Candace had suggested.



Faith comes into her neighborhood as a wolf, and stays out of sight as best as she can.  She knows that Camera’s place is close by, closer then her own home.  She can already smell him, or at lest his marks…


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2007)

With her pink dyed hair, faiith was counting on being mistaken for a yuppy family's pet, but she made a mental note that maybe a collar would be a good idea.  Sniffing the air as she went, the graceful wolf loped along through the back yards of the housing community until she scented Camera's sent markings.  Padding softly into his yard, the girl gives a soft howl before reverting to her human form.

The pink haired girl makes her way around to the front of the house and then knocks softly on the door, doing her best to appear non-threatening.  When the door is answered she smiles and asks if Camera is around, and if it would be ok for her to talk to him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The pink haired girl makes her way around to the front of the house and then knocks softly on the door, doing her best to appear non-threatening.  When the door is answered she smiles and asks if Camera is around, and if it would be ok for her to talk to him.



A thin woman with tanned skin and blond hair with a stylish yet professional look answers the door.   She looks quizzically at Faith, “Well he is upstairs, come in.”

Inside she sees a large dark skinned woman in the living room, with a man of similar skin tone and short hair.  He stands, “Umm hi, Camera,” he says shouting upstairs.

The woman smiles, “I didn’t know you knew Cam, my name is Samantha, I am his sister-in-law.  He should be done in a few minutes, have a seat.”

_Camera can hear his brother shouting for him downstairs._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2007)

Piotr puts his wallet away, looking Anatol right in the eye. He was a little surprised that Anatol didn't recognise him, but the years, changes in appearance and distance from home were probably all significant factors. On the other hand the shock of grey hair for a fringe should have been pretty distinctive.

"Just the man I was looking for anyway," he says, his anger eases back a little and he continues on in Russian, "For the past eight and a half years you had me thinking you were dead, you better have a damn good explanation for why you didn't tell me you were alive."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2007)

Staring into the glass, Ari's face turns bleak, and angry. 

"I've got your due right -here-, whatever you are," she growls at her reflection where the apparition momentarily loomed. Despite her anger, it had been horrible...especially with those eyes, like polished obsidian. Or...

Or...

_Buttons. Like a doll._

A doll.

Ari's anger evaporates abruptly as for a moment she feels as if she's standing transfixed in a beam of sunlight. Or...moonlight?

A _DOLL._

It wasn't just murder the spirit fed on. It was a very specific TYPE of murder, wasn't it? Parricide. Children murdering parents. That was important. It was vital. Because what if that particular hunger was tied to its birth? And there weren't MANY crimes like that either. All she had to do was hit the police database...track a long run of those crimes back to the first one...

"Oh bite me...I've got you," she murmurs. "I've GOT you."

She runs for her own, battered little Honda hatchback and throws it into gear.

"Cellphones," she decides as she goes. "We need cellphones. Damnit, where ARE you guys?!" She decides to swing by Piotr's store, then Drake's favorite bar, in that order. If that failed, she give Faith a call at her place, and Cam at his.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A thin woman with tanned skin and blond hair with a stylish yet professional look answers the door.   She looks quizzically at Faith, “Well he is upstairs, come in.”
> 
> Inside she sees a large dark skinned woman in the living room, with a man of similar skin tone and short hair.  He stands, “Umm hi, Camera,” he says shouting upstairs.
> 
> The woman smiles, “I didn’t know you knew Cam, my name is Samantha, I am his sister-in-law.  He should be done in a few minutes, have a seat.”\




When the older woman and answers the door and gives her the once over Faith does her best not to feel self-conscious, she certainly wasn't dressed anywhere as nice as Samantha was, and it was kind of weird for a sixteen year old to go to the house of a man in his twenties.  She follows the woman into the house and takes the offered seat on the sofa.

"Its nice to meet you Samantha, I'm Faith.  Thank you."  she says once Camera had been called.  The teen looks around the house as she waits for her packmate to come down, but also wondering if she should have just called instead of coming over, she didn't want to make things complicated for her new packmate.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2007)

Drake hits the streets, walking, feeling for the members of his pack and walking to the one closest.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Drake hits the streets, walking, feeling for the members of his pack and walking to the one closest.



 Drake starts walking but does not get far as he feels another pack member close by.  Over his shoulder he sees Ariella’s vehicle in all its glory.  Ariella spots Drake walking through the suburb community, she had already stopped by Piotr’s place but it was closed…

*Faith & Camera*

Samantha replies, “So how do you know Cam?”

The older black woman looks at Faith, “Girl you ain’t starving yourself to be that small are you?  You are all skin and bones.  What is it with these little skinny white girls, don’t you know a man needs some meat to hold to onto… I will never understand these crazy white folks.”

The black male speaks, “Mom please don’t start.  Faith it is a pleasure to meet you, my name is Jamil, I am Cam’s older brother.  And this is my mother.”

“Well look at her, if Cam is messing with a girl like this then I don’t know, she ain’t got no hips to hold onto; and if he is messing with a girl like this then I know he done gone crazy.  I raised him better then that.  I mean I ain’t saying she ain’t got a pretty face, but if he is going to date a white woman, it better be one with some meat on her bones, all I am saying,” mother says aloud and then goes back to watching TV.

Samantha shrugs to Faith, and Jamil just sighs.

*Piotr*

“Eight and a half years?  Where does the time go?” the man replies in Russian after a long moment.  He does not show any emotion as he speaks, “The only explanation I can give you Piotr is that you should forget you ever saw me here.  I am dead, and there is no reason to explain further.”

Anatol pauses, “The years have been kind to you old friend; but your taste in women has diminished.  I don’ have time for a proper reunion but if you wish to catch up then here.”  He produces a card from his jacket, “Now I suggest you leave.  This place is not safe for ether of you.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2007)

Piotr deflates, Anatol's calm disposition disarmed Piotr's anger for the most part. He accepts the card.

"There is much to discuss," he admits in English, with a nod weighted with years, "Buzz, we are done here."

After casting a wary eye over the security guards he turns his back on them and returns towards the van, reading the card as he went. Piotr felt he owed Buzz an explanation.

"We know each other," he admits, "He's an army buddy. I thought he died."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Drake starts walking but does not get far as he feels another pack member close by.  Over his shoulder he sees Ariella’s vehicle in all its glory.  Ariella spots Drake walking through the suburb community, she had already stopped by Piotr’s place but it was closed…





Drake looks over his shoulder just as the car gets into sight and smiles. He continues towards faith and Camera (if they're closest) and waits for her car to get close.
"Hello Ari." He stops walking and looks inside.
"Good to see you. Missed you, and the rest."
He looks at the not-so-anonymous car.
"You  getting off duty soon? Faith and Camera are closeby, together in the same house. . Somewhere over there." He points.
"Don't feel Watson, though. Piotr, I mean."
He looks serious, thoughtfull.
"We need to get together. Soon."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> After casting a wary eye over the security guards he turns his back on them and returns towards the van, reading the card as he went. Piotr felt he owed Buzz an explanation.
> 
> "We know each other," he admits, "He's an army buddy. I thought he died."



The card just has a number on it.  There is nothing else on the card.  Buzz listens and gets in the van, “So you knew this guy, well I sort of figured that when the Russian started flying.  But you thought he died?  Well maybe he did… dude looks like a total lick head… I don’t trust him.”

Buzz gets in the van, “So now what?”


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2007)

"Umm...Camera's dad introduced us.  I was at a party with some of my friends and this really big guy was hassaling me, he wouldn't leave me alone, it was kinda scary, and then Isaac and Camera got him to leave me alone."  Faith explained trying to leave everything kind of vague, and it was true to an extent, Isaac's presence and the other's had been the reason that Drake had backed down.

The pink haired teen only blinks at Camera's mother when she starts asking questions and commenting on her weight.  She knew she was still growing, but she also was always going to be slender, and she certainly wasn't unhealthily so.  "I'm only 16...I don't really do that stuff."  she says blushing furiously.  As Camera's mom continued, the pink haired girl's cheeks started to match her hair as the blush intensified.  She knew that this had been a mistake, the pack needs to find some other way to get in contact.

"Its nice to meet all of you."  She tells them, mentally urging Camera to show up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Umm...Camera's dad introduced us.  I was at a party with some of my friends and this really big guy was hassaling me, he wouldn't leave me alone, it was kinda scary, and then Isaac and Camera got him to leave me alone."  Faith explained trying to leave everything kind of vague, and it was true to an extent, Isaac's presence and the other's had been the reason that Drake had backed down.



Jamil frowns, “I see.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> The pink haired teen only blinks at Camera's mother when she starts asking questions and commenting on her weight.  She knew she was still growing, but she also was always going to be slender, and she certainly wasn't unhealthily so.  "I'm only 16...I don't really do that stuff."  she says blushing furiously.  As Camera's mom continued, the pink haired girl's cheeks started to match her hair as the blush intensified.  She knew that this had been a mistake, the pack needs to find some other way to get in contact.
> 
> "Its nice to meet all of you."  She tells them, mentally urging Camera to show up.



Camera’s mother speaks, “Child you just need to eat a little more, a man wants some meat on that rump.  Well I am not sure about you crazy white folks, but I am telling you just put some meat on them bones.  And you is 16!”

Samantha speaks, “Please…”

“What in the hell, I brought Camera out here to get him away from trouble and he is out here messing with underage skinny white girls!  Oh lord what have I done to have this happen to me!  You better not be pregnant, oh lord don’t let this pink haired white girl be carrying my son’s baby.  Oh lord, we need to go to church, we need some prayer!  Jamil how could you let this happen?”

Jamil shakes his head, “Mom, please I am sure she is not pregnant, right?”

Camera’s mother looks at Faith, “I swear I am not raising another baby!”


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Drake looks over his shoulder just as the car gets into sight and smiles. He continues towards faith and Camera (if they're closest) and waits for her car to get close.
> "Hello Ari." He stops walking and looks inside.
> "Good to see you. Missed you, and the rest."
> He looks at the not-so-anonymous car.
> ...




(ari's driving her personal car, not the cop car )

Ari nods and beckons.

"Not soon," she corrects when Drake gets in. "Now. Nowish. I think I've got a bead on this spirit. It showed me its face...got me thinking. Anyway, I'm off duty now, but I can still look some stuff up on the department website...or stop by if I have to look up something in the old records."

She throws the car into gear and heads towards Faith and Camera, by Drake's pointiness.

After a moment she gives him a smile. "Good to see you too. Sorry I'm all business. I get...focused...sometimes. How have things been with you?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2007)

Faith's cheeks grow even redder as Camera's mom goes on.  "I'm still in school, I don't want a man.  Besides, I do look good, people have asked me to model."  she protests, besides she was healthy, very healthy with all the training she had done lately.  When the woman starts in on her being pregnant Faith's eye's go as wide as saucers.  She was really just flabbergasted, how a person could jump from meeting for the first time to asuming someone was a pregnant.  It was too much, and Faith started to laugh at the surreal nature of the conversation.

"No, I'm not pregnant, not with Camera's baby, or with anyone elses, not unless they lied to us in health class about how you get pregnant.  I told you I don't do that stuff.  My parents would like totally kill me."  the girl tells the older women wiping a laugh tear from her eye.

"I really just came to talk to Camera, we have some friends in common, and I thought maybe the 5 of us could go out or something.  Its not anything like what you were thinking, I promise."  she tells the woman reassuringly, doing her best to calm her down and reassure her.  She really wanted to make a good impression, Camera was pack and she didn't want his family to hate her or something.

OOC: Is it a socialize roll or something else?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I really just came to talk to Camera, we have some friends in common, and I thought maybe the 5 of us could go out or something.  Its not anything like what you were thinking, I promise."  she tells the woman reassuringly, doing her best to calm her down and reassure her.  She really wanted to make a good impression, Camera was pack and she didn't want his family to hate her or something.
> 
> OOC: Is it a socialize roll or something else?



_Faith rolls seven dice on a Manipulation + Socialize check with The Right Words gift.  This includes the -1 penalty from her Primal Urge, she gets 1 success._

Faith appeals to Camera’s mother and she sighs, “Well child, you don’t seem too bad, and just because you ain’t dating Camera don’t think you are too good for my son.  He is a handsome young man, and you would be lucky to have him.  All my boys are good men, and they have good taste in women,” she adds with a look to Samantha.

“Now child you are all skin and bones,  I am going to fix you some fried chicken, green beans, collard greens, and mash potatoes.  Now don’t say no,” she stands heading to the kitchen, “I can’t let you leave here with no food we got plenty to go around.  Lord knows you could use a little jiggle in your walk.”

Once in the kitchen she starts fixing Faith a plate.  Samantha smiles, “I am not sure what is taking Camera so long.”

Jamil rubs his forehead, “He is probably drawing or something.”


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2007)

*Drake & Ari*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> (ari's driving her personal car, not the cop car )
> 
> Ari nods and beckons.
> 
> "After a moment she gives him a smile. "Good to see you too. Sorry I'm all business. I get...focused...sometimes. How have things been with you?"




Drake smiles. "Different. I'm more..... focused. Faith was right, I did meet some big werewolves who beat the snot out of me, but that didn't change me. So they started explaining after I bit my own finger off to show 'em that I wasn't impressed by pain." He laughs harshly. "Bugger me, I thought it would grow back by itself, but apparently when you cut something off they need a special ritual. Got me scared for a moment, thought I'd never play the guitar again."
He smiles a painfull smile at the memory. "Appears that I impressed some spirits. Got me some glory, that."
"SO now things just started to make sense, then these dreams start again. The bad ones, the ones that got me on edge the other night. This keeps on,and I won't be able to make a feckin' sentence without any feckin' swearwords in 'em." He comments sarcasticly.

"But how are you? The spirit appeared again? Well I said I'd show it who the boss is, so we'll have to figure something out. We'll have to figure the pack out, for starters. Maybe rent a place, you, me and watson. Dunno if Cam's allowed to live by himself yet. Faith's age gonna be a feckin' problem, 'specially since she won't realise she's sixteen herself."
He thinks.
"Maybe you should have a word with her, girl-to-girl like. Maybe she'll listen to you instead of trying to prove she's as tough as a mad Irishman."

"To the left here somewhere"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2007)

_Dreams_.

"Dreams?" Ari hesitates, almost missing the turn. She has to hit the brakes and crank the wheel to make it.

She looks over at Drake then, eyes a bit wide. "You've been having dreams, huh? Listen, did...I mean, was I dead in any of them? Did you ever dream that I died?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2007)

"I'm not hungry, really, I just came from a party where I had a big steak, I couldn't possibly have another bite."  Faith says, trying to turn down the offered meal without offending the mad mother.  She is a bit perplexed by the flip in the conversation though, from she isn't good enough for Camera since she is a slut, to Camera being good enough for her.  The conversation really could make your head hurt.

"Your sons are very handsome." she agrees, "But Camera is like 6 years older then me, if I was a little older, I would be lucky to have him, but I do already have a boyfriend, he's on the varsity football team."  the pink hair girl explained, try to get out of the tricky conversation.  It was true as far as it went, the boy she had fooled around with was a football player, he was the kicker, and a junior that she had known since elementry school, but she wasn't serious about him or anything and she hadn't been doing anything with him since before the break because of all of her training with Candace.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The card just has a number on it. There is nothing else on the card. Buzz listens and gets in the van, “So you knew this guy, well I sort of figured that when the Russian started flying. But you thought he died? Well maybe he did… dude looks like a total lick head… I don’t trust him.”
> 
> Buzz gets in the van, “So now what?”




Piotr tucks the card into a pocket and jumps in after her "Now? Now I had better check what the others are doing, I hope they were not planning to gather at the store."

The Russian took out his new mobile phone (he lost his previous phone after the death rage a month ago) and punched in Ari's phone number.

While the call connected Piotr's attention returned to the weapons in the rear of the van. One firearm caught his attention in particular.

"Ah, be nice to that one, it only likes to stomach cartridges from a specific range of grainages. I can get you the perfect cartridges for it at cost price, if you're interested," the English that Piotr knew best was all about his area of expertise.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Ah, be nice to that one, it only likes to stomach cartridges from a specific range of grainages. I can get you the perfect cartridges for it at cost price, if you're interested," the English that Piotr knew best was all about his area of expertise.



Buzz listens, “Well we can always use a better source for cartridges.  Tell you what I will talk the guys, and decide, but I am thinking that we will be taking you up on that offer.”  She guides the van to his place and see no one else is there.

She pulls into the parking lot, “So you got pack stuff to do?”  She lights another cigarette.

_Ariella recieves the phone call._


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> _Dreams_.
> 
> "Dreams?" Ari hesitates, almost missing the turn. She has to hit the brakes and crank the wheel to make it.
> 
> She looks over at Drake then, eyes a bit wide. "You've been having dreams, huh? Listen, did...I mean, was I dead in any of them? Did you ever dream that I died?"





"Why did you think I wanted to gather the pack?" He takes a cigarette and lights it, opening the window a little to blow the smoke out.
"In my dreams,the lot of you are dead, untill Faith finally stops arguing and accepts me as alpha. By that time, it's too late." He blows out the smoke, thinking. "I'm not about to let that happen. I'd die before letting one of you get hurt."
 He sounds grim and determined, clearly meaning it as literally as possible.
"To the right here. Should be close."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2007)

Ari hangs the right and scowls.

"Lets wait until we all hear what happened in the dream before we start trying to figure it out. I know someone who's kind of a specialist in omens and stuff. We could tell her, maybe get lucky and get a lucid answer..."

Then the phone at her hip starts beeping insistantly. She scoops it up and answers, "Hello?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 14, 2007)

Camera rouses himself from his trace. 
_ I'm terrible at this...
... or maybe I should use my gift?_

His mother's voice echoes up from the floor below.
_But if someone comes up and sees me when I have Two World Eyes_ on _then they'll freak._

Camera gathers his books and makes his way down the stairway.
He finds himself cringing in the hallway.


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “What in the hell, I brought Camera out here to get him away from trouble and he is out here messing with underage skinny white girls!  Oh lord what have I done to have this happen to me!  You better not be pregnant, oh lord don’t let this pink haired white girl be carrying my son’s baby.  Oh lord, we need to go to church, we need some prayer!  Jamil how could you let this happen?”
> 
> Jamil shakes his head, “Mom, please I am sure she is not pregnant, right?”
> 
> Camera’s mother looks at Faith, “I swear I am not raising another baby!”



_The herd can't know....
Tell them something normal...
I'll tell them we're part of a gang....
... no..._

Paralysed Camera continues to lurk in the hallway, wishing he could hide in his room.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _"All my boys are good men, and they have good taste in women,” she adds with a look to Samantha.
> 
> “Now child you are all skin and bones,  I am going to fix you some fried chicken, green beans, collard greens, and mash potatoes.  Now don’t say no,” she stands heading to the kitchen, “I can’t let you leave here with no food we got plenty to go around.  Lord knows you could use a little jiggle in your walk.”
> 
> ...



_

Camera slinks into the room once his mother has left. He's hunched over in his big coat, with his satchel over his shoulder.

"Hey."
He glances at everyone quickly before saying, "We have to go actually.
Maybe, ah, you could tell mom that Faith will have something to eat a'nother time?"

Camera scoots towards the door._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 14, 2007)

*Outside Camera’s home…*

_Assuming Camera and Faith make a quick exit…_

Outside the home the air is chilly, and ice and snow are still on the ground, not too surprising given the season.  But they notice Ariella’s beat up Honda approaching and inside they see Drake and Ariella.  No sign of Piotr though.  Overhead some light cloud cover obscures the Judge’s Moon of Luna’s face.

A chill gust blows, and then the night is calm once more.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2007)

"Hi Camera, its good to see...you?"  Faith greets her packmate before trailing off in confusion as he scoots out the door and tells his brother to have their mom save the effort for another time.  "Well it was nice to meet all of you, I guess we'll see each other again soon."  the pink haired teen tell's Camera's family with a smile before following him through the door and out to the street.  She watches her packmate a little worriedly, but shrugs he knew his family better then she did, he knew how to handle them, well maybe not, but it was on him.

"We should try and meet up with the others, we have some stuff that we need to take care of.  I take it your ready to go find them?  Do we want to go Urhan so its faster?  Or not."  the pink haired girl says, waving to Ariella, and grudgingly including Drake in the gesture, there wasn't any need to be rude when tonight would take cooperation if they were going to come together as a pack and find a totem.

"Good to see you guys, we have things that we need to take care of as a pack.  Does anyone know where Piotr is?  We'll need him for what we have to do."  Faith says, smiling.


----------



## Graf (Jan 15, 2007)

Camera grins, quickly and slyly, at Faith once they've made it outside.
"You too."
"She's feeling the pressure of the spirit-here," he gestures vaguely around.
"But she can't see that and all, so I think she's thinking the bad vibe is coming from the white folk around."
Camera shrugs slightly, “Maybe.”

He glances over as the Honda pulls up.

“Good.”

And looks back at Faith.
“That thing that’s been hunting little one’s?”
“It’s making moves on our turf.”
“Maybe.”

“Rumor from the SS was over.”
“I said we had firsts.”

Camera pauses; the words stop tumbling out of his mouth for a moment.
“That cool?”


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

"Spirit?  What bad vibe?  This place feels normal to me.  I grew up in this neighborhood,  We moved in after this place was built, but I was still little.  Maybe I'm just used to it."  Faith offers.

"Its on our territory so its up to us to deal with.  But totally thank Rumor for the offer of help, the spirit might be too big for us to handle as such new Uratha so we don't want to right off all the help we might need, but its definitely ours first.  I talked to Candace about it tonight after all the Blood Talons gathered for a hunt in my honor.  We hunted Buck With No Fear,  I led the hunt an earned first blood."  the girl said proudly.

"Anyway, about the spirit, she suggested that we talk to other spirits in the area and try to learn about the spirit, to learn its name, and to try to learn its Ban, and then we could plan from there.  She also suggested that we should find a pack totem to represent us and bind us together as a pack, that it could really help in this hunt."  the pink haired teen told the others.  She was really looking forward to finding a totem for the pack.  "I really think that finding a totem would be a good idea."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

Ari rolls down her window and pokes her head out of the car.

"Hey guys, get in! Got some, uh...pack business to attend to. Either of you two know where Piotr is?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 15, 2007)

“Maybe I should go back to my old grounds and see if I’ve got the scent of it wrong.”

Camera listen’s with rapt attention to the event's of Faith's evening and looks as though he is about to ask more questions....



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ari rolls down her window and pokes her head out of the car.
> 
> "Hey guys, get in! Got some, uh...pack business to attend to. Either of you two know where Piotr is?"




Camera shakes his head to Ari’s question and carefully folds himself into the Honda. Even though he’s light for his size the car leans slightly to one side.

"That's really cool," he says to Faith.

"If we're going into the spirit... we need to go to a locus."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 15, 2007)

_As an aside... the pack does know about the locus in the park at the Gazebo._


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

OOC:  Faith's statements about the spirit and pack totem were said to Drake and Ari too, so they did hear them

IC:
"Yes, we have a lot of pack business to tend to."  Faith agrees getting into the car's backseat.  "Once we have Piotr we should head to the Gazebo and make our way into the shadow so we can gather information on this spirit.  Once we have the information we can come up with a plan and then destroy it.  We can also look for our totem while we are out there."

"Lucky its the winter or we might run into some of my classmates in the park having some fun there."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"Easy there, slow down Faith," Ari says as she starts driving again. "First thing I wanna do is have everyone hear a dream Drake had, and see what we make of it. Then I wanna share a thought I had about this spirit. Then sure, we can do the spirit thingy or whatever. After we all hear about it and agree."

"Drake, any idea where Piotr is?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Easy there, slow down Faith," Ari says as she starts driving again. "First thing I wanna do is have everyone hear a dream Drake had, and see what we make of it. Then I wanna share a thought I had about this spirit. Then sure, we can do the spirit thingy or whatever. After we all hear about it and agree."
> 
> "Drake, any idea where Piotr is?




"We can do all of that on the way to the Locus."  Faith replies with a shrug.  "A spirit totem is a spirit ally, another member of the pack really, he is the pack's mascot lending us his powers and bringing us together so that we can more fully function together as a group.  It can also help us fight if we need its aid, well it depends on what kind of spirit it is I suppouse, but a powerful spirit could be a really big aid to us in fighting the spirit that is praying on children."  Faith explains.

"Almost all packs have a totem spirit for the advantages that it gives them.  They can make their pack members stronger, or faster, or they can allow them to use gifts that the pack members don't know.  As a new pack I feel that we could use all of the aid we can receive.  We would need to find an appropriate spirit and convince it, but it would make us stronger."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"Faith...please..." Ari moans. "Lets get everyone together, then we'll put all the cards on the table, -then- we'll decide what to do. You can do your explanations then, alright?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

"Yea, sure."  Faith says wondering why Ari was whinning, it wasn't like knowledge was ever a bad thing.  She definitely didn't like the way she had said it, 'you can do your explination' made it sound like she wasn't taking what Faith was saying seriously, she didn't think Ari would moan at Drake or Piotr like that if it was something that they thought was right.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Then the phone at her hip starts beeping insistantly. She scoops it up and answers, "Hello?"




"Hey, it's Piotr. What's happening?" he asks at the other end of the line.


----------



## Graf (Jan 15, 2007)

"I think it would be good to have Pee-tor with us too," Camera still hasn't managed to figure out how to pronounce the Russian's name apparently.

"He's the guide after all."
"Maybe he's at his shop?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"Hey! Just the guy I wanted to talk to. Where are you? I've got a car full of wolves and we're looking for a fifth."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

"I've been looking into a couple of things, where will I meet you?" Piotr asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 15, 2007)

_Assuming the Pack convenes at their locus…_

Ariella and crew pull into the parking lot for the park and can see the stark white gazebo amidst the snow draped trees.  Surprisingly there is another vehicle parked in the parking lot.  Faith recognizes Jason’s Mustang, the varsity kicker.  Even at this distance from the locus they can feel the warm buzz of lust, and the flutter of desire in their hearts.  The air does not seem as chill here, and in fact everything has a more romantic, or perhaps more apt enticing tinge.  The park is well lit, and it looks safe.

Piotr gets dropped off by Buzz, she does not stick around though.  She had her own pack business to deal with; but she gave Piotr a promise that they would hook up later in the week.  

For the first time in a long while the pack is altogether once more gathered for a purpose under the Judge’s Moon.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"I can pick you up where you are, or if you wanna meet, that's fine too. Lots on the agenda tonight. Me and Drake have a couple of things, and Faith wants to go for a totem and some other stuff too."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

Faith had ridden in the car's back seat in silence, angry at Ari for not taking her ideas seriously.  The woman had brushed off her ideas, and for what?  Some stupid dream of Drake's?  Drake could go bugger the feck off for all she cared about, he and Ari if they were going to be that way, Faith only wanted to be taken seriously, to be treated as an equal, but they were all going to treat her like a kid, ignore her. Faith crawled out of the back seat fuming, and founf a very unwelcome surprise, the Gazebo was in use, and in use by the very last person she had expected, Jason, her boyfriend-ish friend.

"I'm going to kill him,"  the girl snarls, not really meaning it, but not exactly not meaning it either.  She wondered what skank he was here with.  She knew she had been super scarce lately because of Candace and her training and that she really needed to make it up to Jason, she had actually been thinking about asking him to take her here to the locus, but now he was here with someone else.  "I really don't want to see who he is here with," she says.  "Can we enter the shadow from out here?" Faith asks, pushing her pink hair up behind her ear looking hurt.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

"Don't worry, I have a lift," Piotr pointed out.

Once it became apparent that the pack was meeting at the locus Piotr caught a lift there from Buzz, thanking her before she left to take care of her own pack matters. He shows up in time to see Faith looking upset about something.

"Hey little lady, you look upset," he says, concerned about his packmate.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 15, 2007)

_Just a reminder, you have to be in the Gazebo to step sideways, the influence of the Locus extends out to about 15 yards.  The actual Locus is the Gazebo._


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 15, 2007)

Drake listens to the barrage coming from the back seat, silently, not interfering.

"Let's wait and talk for a minute first, shall we? Faith? No need to rush in, or kill anybody just yet. Let's go for a walk, so we can talk without the humans overhearing us. How 've you been anyway? "

"Watson, camera, good to see you guys. No probs with moriarty?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

Faith looks at Piotr and then nods, looking like she caught between crying and wanting to commit great bodily harm, the kind that only Uratha in a rage could inflict.  "That car...its my boyfriend's well, only kinda my boyfriend, we haven't really seen each other lately because I'm so busy...and here he is with some slut doing things behind my back."  she snarls.

"Get him...get him away from me...away from here.  NOW!"  she says, turning it into a howl of sadness, of betrayal, of anger...of RAGE, though she is visibly trying to fight the impulse that comes so easily under your own auspice moon, to shift into the form of ripping, biting, tearing rage.  She didn't want to hurt him, not really, even if her instincts did, and she knew just how strong Uratha could be, even her as weak a girl as she was.  Snarling at Drake and Ari growled at the pair, "Keep me away from him, from them."

OOC:I guess this is where Faith checks for Kuroth like you were talking about Toki?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 15, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC:I guess this is where Faith checks for Kuroth like you were talking about Toki?



_Faith has the Vice of Pride, in this happenstance this is a blow to her pride.  She loses one die from the dice pool to check for Kuruth.  She rolls one success on three dice, she retains her self-control._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

"Moriarty is no problem, is all dealt with for now," Piotr confirms for Drake.

Turning back to Faith, "So your boyfriend, he is in that car?"

Piotr ponders ways in which he could damage the car and get away with it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"Oh hell." Ari demonstrates that she's taking THIS seriously at least, because she grabs Faith's arm and tries to lead...dragging if need be...the younger girl out of sight of the gazebo. Then she's bending down, getting in Faith's face to block out anything else and holding both her hands.

"Faith, just look at me, okay? Look at my eyes, listen to my voice. Watch me breathe, and breathe like I do." She takes a deep breath, holds it, and releases it slowly...watching Faith all the while. "He's not worth it, Faith...he's so far below you, he's like a bug." Another deep breath. "Just let him go...he's making all the wrong decisions, and it's gonna cost him someday. You don't have to be mad at him. Karma takes care of its own, okay?" Another deep breath.

When it looks like Faith isn't going to be morphing into a killing machine, Ari even goes so far as to draw Faith into a hug.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 15, 2007)

"Ari, take Faith for a little walk. I know how much this hurts." Drake says, sounding like an angry older brother.

"Watson, Camera. Let's go clear them out. Don't mention Faith, it'll only make things worse. The spirit won't like this though."
Drake will go to the gazebo, taking the lead.
(assuming faith makes the save that is. If not he'll somehow try to control faith, if needed standing his ground between faith and the gazebo.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 15, 2007)

*The Gazebo*

_Assuming Piotr, Camera, and Drake head that way…_

The three get closer to the locus and the feeling that was just a notion before becomes even stronger as they get closer to the locus.  It is pristine white, the moonlight seems to filter down and almost frame the structure and the air feels warmer… and a sweet smell fills the air, indescribable but sweet.

Inside the Gazebo they can hear the moans and heavy breathing of two young people in the midst of a lover’s tryst.  All three uratha can feel a tingling running up their spines as if a lover is softly caressing them.

They get sight of the young woman first, she is probably Faith’s age maybe a little older and gorgeous.  Her dark black hair has blonde streaks in it, and her blue eyes are like pools of some bygone primordial sea.  Her skin is flushed but perfect.  Her clothes are in disarray, and a blanket covers her and the male youth with her.  He isn’t all that particularly attractive but he has a good frame and a strong build with some Italian features.

The girl is the first to notice the approaching uratha, and Drake swears for a moment that she winked at him.  But the young man is ignorant of their presence obviously more focused on his more physical pleasures being satisfied.  All three uratha can smell sex in the air.

_Hidden rolls made, Drake feels an overwhelming rush of lust and desire for the young woman… this girl is hot…_

*Ariella & Faith*

Ariella can see the rage building up, but thankfully Faith has control of herself for the moment.  The Blood Talon though is on the verge of eviscerating the source of her rage and that is quite evident.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 15, 2007)

OOC : there goes one willpower
While walking up to the couple, Drake palms his klaive, keeping it out of sight but activating it.

"Hey studboy." Drake says, harshly.

"Why don't you and the lady there take a hike. Go finish somewhere else." (intimidate)

(if he can speak to her without the boy hearing. "Sweety, when you're done playing with the boys, come see my show at 'the dugout' on friday. Maybe afterwards I'll show you what it's all _really_ about. (the willpower is for not saying it where the boy can hear it, I'm trying to solve this without too much violence))


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

Faith lets herself be drug away from the Gazebo, though her eyes do stay on it until Ari pulls her out of sight of it.  The pink haired girl is growling and snarling the whole way, though she is able to restrain herself enough to not run back and bite Jason's face off or tear up the slut he was with, make her so ugly no one would ever want to be with her again.  She blinks in surprise when Ari takes her hands and gets in her face, blocking everything else out.

Faith does her best to follow Ari's instructions, but her instincts are screaming in her head to kill the slut that was messing with her mate.  "I hate her.  I'm so angry that I want to kill her." she says, following Ari's pattern to take deep breaths and release them.  "Why do guys do stuff like that?"  she asks the older woman before collapsing into the hug


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

Since Drake is handling the talking Piotr simply stands there and looks menacing. Somehow he feels not terribly surprised by Drake's pass at the girl.

_Aiding Drake's intimidation check - 4 dice, successes added to Drake's dice pool._


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"Honestly, I don't know, hon," Ari confesses. "I want to say it's just because he's young and he doesn't know any better...but I've seen even older guys do the same thing. All I know is that not EVERY guy is like that, and that the ones that are usually wind up being pretty unhappy later on. This guy...he'll never know what he missed in you, you know? He'll never get it. And he'll go through his whole life feeling hollow and empty inside."

"That's gotta be worse than anything we could do to him, Faith. We have to let it go at that. That has to be enough." She pauses, then adds without letting go, "I think I owe you an apology too, while we're at it. I came down kind of hard on you in the car today. I'm sorry about that. I was trying to think, and you were going a mile a minute in my ear, and...I snapped at you. Anyway, I could've handled it better, and next time I will."

She pats Faith's back affectionately. "Okay?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

"I've known him since elementry school, we weren't super serious...but we had fooled around a little...I was actually going to ask him to take me here tomorrow, I hadn't really seen him because of all the time I was spending with Candace and I wanted to make it up to him.  I can't believe he would do this though.  Maybe it was a spirit, or just the locus'es influence on him?  it is a lust locus and guys are always suppoused to be horny right?  Maybe the spirit wanted to feed so it got him to come here?"  Faith offered, though it sounded like she was grasping for straws.

"Its going to be really hard seeing him in class isn't it?  I...once they are gone, lets just go into the Shadow and do what we have to do.  We can all at least talk in private there without other people overhearing us."  the girl said, hoping that seeing the area from the shadow would be different enough to let her calm down.  She is quite surprised by the apology, "Thanks...I just want you guys to treat me like I'm not just some stupid kid.  I'm not, I'm a person, and what I say matters every bit as much as what you guys say, and getting brushed off by you guys hurts since we are suppoused to be a pack." she sighs.

"Do you think that Piotr and the others scared them off yet?  Or should we wait a little longer before we go back?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"Hey...I take you seriously, Faith," Ari says, letting Faith out of the hug, but hanging onto her hands. "You obviously know your stuff about werewolves, and how all this works, and we need that. It was just kind of a bad moment for me is all. Voices in my head, voices outside of my head." She grins. "One thing though, if you ever feel like I'm snubbing you, or not taking you seriously? Just smack the back of my head or something. Let me know. Sometimes I get wrapped up in my own little world, and I don't see how it's affecting someone else."

"Anyway," she looks around towards the hill with the gazebo and releases Faith's hand. "Lets sit tight for a sec...one of the guys should give us an all clear when we're good to go." Ari looks back at Faith and shrugs. "And...yeah. It could be the spirit. I'm sure the spirit's not HELPING any, that's for sure. But no spirit forced him to come here with her in the first place. He's just...a jerk, Faith. That doesn't mean you're wrong to have feelings for him. It just means he was good at hiding what a jerk he was."

Ari shrugs. "What you do now, or how hard it is...that's kinda up to you."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2007)

"Thanks for that...I promise that I wont smack you too hard."  Faith says, grinning at her packmate.  "I'm sorry if I'm a little oversensitive about this, but I know Drake already doesn't take me seriously, he thinks I'm just like his little sister or something."  the girl says with a sigh.

"I think we need to come up with another way to do this, we can really have people at our meeting place all the time, we'd never be able to get anything done, and we can't just stop people from coming here or the Locus would dry up.  We just need somewhere that would be just for the pack, somewhere in the territory or I'd suggest Piotr's shop, but that wouldn't work.  I guess we should just all discuss it as a group.  Maybe you guys can get a house together here in Hillside Heights or something." she says with a shrug.

"I don't think its going to be easy, I'm going to see him at school, in class and stuff.  I just want to bite his face off, this makes me so angry."


----------



## Graf (Jan 15, 2007)

Camera has lurked along with Drake and Piotr now he hangs back in the shadows.
He's flushed from the energies around him and muttering quietly "focus, focus" to himself.

_Know your role.
Let them handle the physical..
Observe the _Hisil. 

Camera lets part of his scraggily mass of hair fall in front of his face.

Camera will try to activate Two World Eyes (wits+occult+wisdom+1 for being in presence of weak locus = 9 dice) if he succeeds:
Though it is difficult to make out in the dark and under Camera's hair his left eye seems to disappear, replaced by darkness imprinted with spots of light like the nighttime sky.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 16, 2007)

_Drake fails to activate the fetish; he rolls no successes on 3 dice.  Piotr rolls no successes on 4 dice, but Drake gets 2 successes on 5 dice for the Intimidate check.  Drake also uses 1 Willpower point._

The young man looks up totally surprised, “Holy $#@&,” in moments he is throwing his shirt on, “oh geeze man… don’t tell my dad!  Be cool man, be cool; I am out of here… babe lets go.”

But the young woman she smiles at Drake and the smile lingers after the personal invite she looks over her shoulder at Drake with her beautiful sea-blue eyes.  Another minute and the Mustang is squealing out of the parking lot.

_Ariella and Faith here the Mustang peel out of the parking lot._

*Camera*

[sblock]Meanwhile Camera taps into his gift, and opens his senses, at least that of sight to the Hisil.  He can see the spirit realm, and although he has stepped through before it is always a little jarring to see the remnants of the trees dominating this park… the pond is there in the distance but many of the homes in the distance are just not there.  A being of silvery-purple, androgynous and youthful lingers on a bench in the Gazebo in the spirit realm as if resting from strenuous yet sensual activity.[/sblock]

_Camera rolls 3 successes on 9 dice on the check to activate the gift._


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2007)

Faith grinned at Ari when they heard Jason's mustang peeling out of the lot.  It looked like the guys had put the fear of god into the Kicker for her, and that was a sort of revenge, at least enough for the moment.  "I guess its time to head back now and then we can figure out everything we need to do."  the beautiful teen told Ari, pulling her along behind as she returned to the Gazebo.

"Thank you guys, I didn't want to hurt him, and if I was the one to do it he wouldn't have left alive.  Him or the skank."  she said, trying to keep her emotions under control now that the source of her rage was gone and she had been mostly calmed

"Now that we're alone we should talk about what we need to do as a pack if were going to hunt this spirit that has been targeting kids,"  she starts off with, "I think the first thing we should do is find a pack totem, a spirit that can help us come together and grant us some of its power.  I think they can actually help us fight other spirits, but I'm not sure about that part of it.  It can certainly help us deal with other spirits and help us find out things about the spirit we are going to hunt. Candace suggested we should find out the spirit's ban and then try to use that against it.  Finding the ban should be a priority."

As she talks, Faith moves into the Locus itself and seats herself.  "We should also draw in as much essence as we can if we are going to be getting into fights."   Running her hands along the Gazebo's benches she begin's to draw in the lustful essence of the locus.

OOC:Harmony roll to draw in the essence.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 16, 2007)

_Faith rolls 2 successes on the Harmony check to gather essence from the Locus, she gains 2 essence from the attempt and it takes two minutes of concentration._

Faith draws on the energies of the locus, the pooled essence flows into her like waves; invisible but very tangible.  She can almost taste it, feel it course over her skin, and even hear the energies… if lust has an iconic sound.  But she feels refreshed, a warm tingly feeling fills her belly and chest, almost as if she is drunk… the feeling is intoxicating.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Faith draws on the energies of the locus, the pooled essence flows into her like waves, and invisible but very tangible.  She can almost taste it, feel it course over her skin, and even hearing the energies… if lust has a iconic sound.  But she feels refreshed, a warm tingly feeling fills her belly and chest, almost as if she is drunk… the feeling is intoxicating.




Faith moans as she feels the wash of lustful energy flow into and through her body until it comes to rest in her center leaving her body tingling.  She leans back putting her head against the bench feeling pleasently full of energy, feeling incredible, almost like she was drunk on the lust essence.  "Wow...you guys should really draw some of the essence, this feels soooo good." she says almost purring in pleasure at the feeling.  "I like this locus."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2007)

"You're right, Faith, but just hold on a sec. Yes, we need a totem. Yes, we need to get back at that spirit. But what we need to find out first is what the pack can do. Let's not rush in and find out the hard way we needed some planning in advance. No matter how much I appreciate your willingness to get in there and kick some arse, Faith."

He motions the rest to step a bit back at the car, making sure no humans are about.

"We're all from different backgrounds, and we will rub each other the wrong way at first. I should know." he says with a sarcastic laugh.
"But we're all in the pack, and we need each other. We all have our role to play."

He hesitates. "I'll start."

"I have changed, this last month. I reckon we all did."

"I'm more then just an Irish-American feckhead. I'm a cahalith stormlord now."

"I have learned the language of the spirits. I can sense each and all of you, where you are, what you do. I can fight with this" he takes out a blade "And I can ignore my wounds, at a steep price."
"And I can intimidate most creatures with a growl, make them weary about attacking me."

"And the spirit choir gives me... dreams, omens, about what is to come."

"That's the hardest part." he says silently.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2007)

Piotr looked at the gazebo then to the parking lot. He wanted some Essence but felt it necessary to explain what he had learned in the previous month.

"I want some essence, Sherlock, make it quick," Piotr said to Drake, mildly irritated as the Cahalith pulled everyone away.

"I'm Irraka Meninna. The scent I leave is weak, and I can make it weaker again with a little effort. By staying still I am hard to see. I can talk with dogs and wolves even in person form," Piotr explained, having a little difficulty pronouncing his auspice and tribe, "I am told I am good at perceiving spirits and finding locus."

He stays long enough to hear the others out then returns to the locus to draw in some essence.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2007)

"Take the essence. I'll go last if there's any left."  Drake says, looking a bit uncertain. "Though we might wanna talk with the spirit first."


----------



## Graf (Jan 16, 2007)

Camera speaks up.
His voice is a hoarse whisper.
"The spirit is here.
Or on the other side here anyway.
If we're looking for help we may not want to take its lunch"

He continues to stare distractedly at "something" in the Gazebo.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2007)

Faith sighs contentedly and then smiles up at Drake and the others.  "Alright, I am an Elodoth of the Blood Talon Tribe..." she says trailing off to refocus on what she was saying instead of the lust essence filling her up.  "Its the job of the Elodoth to deal with spirits, to negotiate on behalf of the pack, the spirits know that so they hate us less then they hate the rest of you."  the pink haired girl says with am impudent grin.

"I can use my gifts to know the right things to say to get people to listen, and I can speak with any animal in its own language."  Faith says smiling as she enumerates her gifts, it seems like drawing from the locus was the perfect way to counteract rage and anger.

"Drake, the locus is in our territory and it is a powerful one, claiming territory is what it means to be Uratha, claiming it and holding it.  If we don't claim this locus and defend it from spirits then another pack will take it from us, a Locus is a very valuable thing for a werewolf to have, it grants its holder the power to bargain with spirits by granting them essence as an incentive.  We need this Locus, and its powerful enough for all of us to drink our fill for tonight.  A locus gives off a bunch of essence every day and just pools up the essence that isn't used.  We haven't been coming here for the last month and no other werewolves have, so we should at least drink our fill now lest it go to waste if some spirits find the locus."

"The spirit that lives here, the lust one...we will have to come to an agreement with it, thats all.  We let it drink from the locus and the people who come here, and we help it defend its territory here from other spirits that might want to encroach, and in return it guards the essence for us.  Its not going to leave no matter what since this is its food, so we have to reach a compromise with it, and thats my job as an Elodoth.  Hope it speaks english though, I'm not fully fluent in the first tongue yet, I'm learning it but Candace is teaching me how to fight and getting me into shape right now."  Faith looks at Camera when he speaks about the spirit being there, and she nods and looks around at the her packmates.

"Is everyone ok with that deal?  The spirit can protect the locus from other spirits in exchange for some essence and our aid if it is attacked?  The only other options would be to give up the locus or to try and chase it away though chasing it away could weaken the locus if its strengthening the lust of the people that come here to feed the locus."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2007)

Drake nods as he hears Faith explaining; "yeah, I  was told 'bout locus and the rest. But assuming some of us don't know will prob'ly be best the first weeks. I can translate for you, if you need help. And i can teach you the spirit tongue, if you want. "
He thinks. "What do you mean, saying the right thing to get people to listen?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2007)

"Its a gift called The Right Words, it lets me know what the right thing to say would probably be, its not telepathy or anything, but I get a general sense of how I should go about talking to someone if I use it."  she answers.  "Even without it I'm still probably the most sociable person here, and it is my role as Elodoth to be the negotiator and speaker for the pack...and the keeper of Harmony within it."  she says, breaking into a grin, and objectively speaking she is probably one of the most social people the pack has met, between the force of her personality and her social skills the girl is definitely telling the truth.

OOC:  This is just describing her Presence and Manipulation 3 and her high social skills, some people radiate bad ass, Faith radiates force of personality and attractiveness.  She is as attractive as a person can be in NWOD.


----------



## Graf (Jan 16, 2007)

Camera's eye shifts back to normal.
He continues to distractedly stare at the gazebo.

Idly he digs one of his sketch books out of his bag and starts to sketch.
The gazebo figures prominiently in the hastily drawn work, but it seems to be on a misty plane. An ambiguously gendered figure lurks in the forground.


----------



## Graf (Jan 17, 2007)

After Faith finishes speaking Camera sets down his book.
"Actually....
Spirits also feed on acts
That reflect their influence"

"That was what was happening earlier.
I think."

"If we can offer the spirit a steady supply
then it will not miss the essence
that we take."

Camera pauses for a moment.

"I'm going to see if the spirit is still there.
If it isn't then that may explain why the People haven't seen it before.
It only comes out during...."
Camera makes a vague gesture with an oversized hand.

Camera is going to use Two World Eyes again. I looked at the book last night and it says the gift isn't affected by the presence of a locus. So I think I'm supposed to have 8 dice.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2007)

Ari scratches her nose. "I don't think we'll have to worry about the spirit drying up or the locus running out of essence anytime soon. Boring neighborhood like this, lots of kids, secluded spot... I think a lust spirit will do juuuuust fine. And I'm sure as hell not gonna feed it personally."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2007)

"Spirits get more powerful by sucking up essence.  I don't think we should begrudge a spirit now and then, but being werewolfs we are gonna be doing a lot of fighting, and when we need essence we are really going to need it.  If we keep a hold on the essence then we can use it to bargain with other spirits if we need to to get them to teach us gifts, or any of a dozen things that we really don't know about yet.  We can be free with handing it off if we decide to do it that way, but if we don't have a grip on it we can't make use of it when we need it."  Faith replies.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2007)

Ari gives Faith a puzzled frown. "I never said we shouldn't control the essence. I just said that I figure the spirit will get plenty of 'food' without us needing to do much. That's all."

She shrugs.

"Anyway, I guess this is as good a time as any. Lets say we all suck up some essence, then get down to business, sound good?"

(I will do that thing Faith did too! Me toooooooo! )


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 18, 2007)

"Ari, Camera. What did the spirits teach you?" Drake asks.


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2007)

Camera continue to try to focus on activating his gift.

Destractedly he says
"Flop-over-top taught me to know the names of humans I meet.
Once-flown-over showed me what I'm trying to do now, to see the _Hisil_."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2007)

"I see dead people," Ari deadpans...then grins and brushes her hair out of her eyes. "And I can sort of...slow everything down for a second until I take action. Oh, and I can talk to dogs, but I can't make them say anything interesting."

She twirls a finger lazily.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2007)

Drake nods, thinking.

"Good, lets try this. If things get hairy, Watson will try to fade. I'll try to get whomever it is to attack me. Shouldn't be a problem with some *coughs* verbal encouragment. Watson can then attack from the flank by surprise. So if I move, move with me. And if all goes to hell use your slowing down thing to help out whoever is in trouble. I can feel who is hurting and who isn't. So just trust me.
And faith, camera....  Bugger. Stop looking like a sixteen year old, I keep forgetting you can turn into a fierce killing machine."
He smiles. "Mmmh. I wonder if whomever we fight will make the same mistake. They might. You're smart enough to keep your temper under control, Faith, we saw that. They might ignore you long enough so you can give them a nasty surprise;
And camera, cou can look out for otherworldly nasties and fall in where needed."

He laughs. "that even sounds like a plan. Any suggestions?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2007)

"Yeah," Ari smirks. "Gather essence. As for plans and combat...we'll need a lot more than just talk. We're going to need to run drills. Over and over, until we act out of instinct. That's the only way to get this kind of thing to stick."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2007)

"Yeah, I know. But since we're about to cross the gauntlet and conquer a locus, peacefully or otherwise, we'd better make some sort of plan." Drake replies, grinning from ear to ea, looking eager to do something.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I know. But since we're about to cross the gauntlet and conquer a locus, peacefully or otherwise, we'd better make some sort of plan." Drake replies, grinning from ear to ea, looking eager to do something.




"The plan is to fill up on essence since we can use essence to jump back here if things get to hairy. The second part of the plan is to let me negotiate, and failing that, we are 5 werewolves, we can do for a spirit if we have to, but I doubt it will come to that if we are willing to negotiate, its a lover not a fighter after all.  I for one don't want it to leave or be hurt."  Faith says grinning before gesturing at those who have not drunk up any essence.  "Now drink, we don't have all night."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2007)

"Good plan. You play good cop, I'll be the bad one. Just nudge me if you need a translation."
Drake pulls the hood of his jacket over his head, and activates his Klaive. He shifts to near-human form, Klaive elongating to a sword. He drinks his fill of essence, and when all are ready, attempts to cross the gauntlet. He'll stand to the side and slightly behind Faith, letting her do the talking but clearly offering an unpleasant alternative to talking.

(all actions tried first without using essence, then using it if it doesn't work)


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2007)

OOC:  I think we should all just burn 1 essence to cross the Gauntlet, having everyone on the other side is more important then bein absolutely full of essence.

Once everyone is ready to shift over to the Shadow Faith looks around, "The Locus is right here so lets tap into it so that we can get over to the other side, I knew that makes the trap much easier from when Candace took me.  We just use a little bit of the essence we took from it to power our shift."  Faith tells the others before jumping to the other side of the gauntlet on the sexual energy provided by the locus.  Her success made her glad that she was always asking Candace questions, it might annoy the woman a little once in awhile, but it certainly helped Faith to know what she was doing, and overall Candace did tell her that knowledge was the most important thing.


----------



## Graf (Jan 21, 2007)

Camera is still focusing on trying to get his gift active and see if the spirit is actually on the other side or not.

He'll try to transition across without essence first, but will use if he fails.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2007)

Ari watches the others for a second, then takes a deep breath and exhales, imagining a plume of essence blossoming out of her with her breath, enfolding her with mists and easing her transition across the Gauntlet to the realm of spirits.

(Using essence to flip over. )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 26, 2007)

"I should have brought some hardware," Piotr muses as he plays with a set of brass knuckles.

He follows suit, crossing the Gauntlet once he's shifted into Dalu and stocked up on essence.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 29, 2007)

_I am back sorry for the lengthy disappearance.  To keep things moving, I will allow the pack to fill themselves up on Essence from the locus, and then assuming you just burn 1 essence to move over to the shadow._

The pack spends its time, supping on the youthful and lusty energy of the locus before stepping sideways into the shadow of the suburban landscape.  The transition is like slipping through water, almost like pressing through ice, but the sensation is both hot and cold.  And then the pack is through.

The suburban landscape of the world of flesh is replaced by wispy and skeletal like trees; many of the homes have no shadow analogues yet, and indeed you get the feeling that your elders have spoken of… a barren almost spiritually dead zone… or perhaps in transition as the natural world gives way to the progress of the artificial.

The moon is overhead, one face glowing brightly, the other swathed in darkness.  Energy dances over the skin, and a spirit the same one that Camera spied lounges on a bench in the Gazebo, one of the few objects to have an analogue in the hisil.  It is stark white and the air is warm with energy.

The spirit is human shaped with androgynous features, long hair of gold and white with eyes that are like blue pearls.  It lounges nude, and its features seem to shift from male to female and back.  It does not seem threatened in the least and shifts only slightly to look at the gathered uratha.

The park itself is rife with skeletal trees and in the distance the pond looms, still under the ghostly moonlight.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2007)

Faith fells herself shift through the gauntlet and then the pink haired girl looks around curiously at the shadow reflection of their territory, it didn't seem quite as nice as Candace's but she reflected that Candace's pack probably did quite a bit to maintain theirs and Faith's pack hadn't really done anything yet.  Shifting around she looked at the lust spirit and smiled at it when it flashed from female to male and then back again.

"Greetings," she called out in the first tongue, she could at least manage that much with her current level of ability, but she wouldn't be able to push it much beyond a few key words and greetings to the spirit.  Hoping that the spirit would be able to speak the language of the people that it fed off of she continued in English.  "Hello spirit, my pack would speak with you if you would wish it.  We claim this territory and this locus as ours, but we have no quarrel with you or a desire to deny you its use."  she informs it, waiting to see if it understood before continuing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Greetings," she called out in the first tongue, she could at least manage that much with her current level of ability, but she wouldn't be able to push it much beyond a few key words and greetings to the spirit.  Hoping that the spirit would be able to speak the language of the people that it fed off of she continued in English.  "Hello spirit, my pack would speak with you if you would wish it.  We claim this territory and this locus as ours, but we have no quarrel with you or a desire to deny you its use."  she informs it, waiting to see if it understood before continuing.



“Uratha,” the spirit replies in First Tongue, it looks curiously at Faith as she continues talking.  It replies with the notion that something else controls this place, but those that do not have a firm grasp of First Tongue cannot pickup much more then that.

*Those that speak First Tongue*
[sblock]“Uratha, slaves of the moon goddess; have you come to lay with me?  Or do you seek to take from us that which is hers?  The White Clad Mistress?” The spirit speaks in a lazy slow tone.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2007)

"What's it saying?" Ari asks suspiciously. "What does it want? It better not be looking for one of US."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 30, 2007)

While the others spoke with the spirit Piotr analysed the landscape. Dead. Dying. The abundance of skeletal trees didn't provide cover as well as live ones, but Piotr wanted to be sure nothing was sizing up the pack.


----------



## Graf (Jan 30, 2007)

Camera, shifted to Dalu, looks radically different. His spine has snapped into straightness, lifting his head above that for the rest of the pack.

"She knows what we are."
"She's not acting afraid."
"She wants to know if we're here to take her"
"Or to take something of someone called 'the white clad mistress'".

OOC: Any Occult, etc. rolls I can make to figure out other meanings regarding her statement?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2007)

"Can you ask it what this white clad mistress is?  Or where we can find her?  She is the one we should speak to if this spirit believes that she is the owner of the Locus."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC : if my occult rolls doesn't show drake knows what the spirit is talking about)

[sblock=primal tongue]
"Who is this white mistress you speak of?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 2, 2007)

_Camera rolls 7 dice and gets 4 successes on the attempt, Drake also gets 4 successes on 5 dice._

*Camera & Drake*
[sblock]The White Clad Mistress is an old lust spirit of youth, and fertility.  She is not all that interested in love, but more or less the energies expended in the act of love making.  She is not an evil spirit but very chaotic... or perhaps she , and the spirit identifies itself by the gender... is just prone to changing her mind often.[/sblock]

The spirit turns to Drake since he addresses her and speaks in the First Tongue.  The pack gets the understanding that this White Clad Mistress is the leader, or at least greater then this being.

*First Tongue*
[sblock]"She is the White Clad Mistress, she gives birth to new pleasures... pleasures that you would die to enjoy wolfling... she takes what she wishes, and gives of her bounty to those that remain in her favor.  You would do well not to cross her... although.  If you wish to serve her... or perhaps aid in our cause we may have need of your kind..."[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 4, 2007)

Drake turns to Faith and calmly translates :"She is the White Clad Mistress, she gives birth to new pleasures... pleasures that you would die to enjoy wolfling... she takes what she wishes, and gives of her bounty to those that remain in her favor. You would do well not to cross her... although. If you wish to serve her... or perhaps aid in our cause we may have need of your kind..."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2007)

"If we aid her, will she let us use this node?" Ari asks. "Take power from it if we need to?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "If we aid her, will she let us use this node?" Ari asks. "Take power from it if we need to?"




"I kinda think thats a little backwards Ari, I don't think it would be her letting us do anything.  I think we could definitely come to an arrangement though, one where we help each other out and keep the essence to share amongst us and her.  Even if she is a powerful spirit, it wouldn't really be worthwhile to fight us when she could have a pack that was willing to help her out on occasion."  Faith suggests, brushing her hair back behid her ears and doing her best not to stare at the spirit as it cycled back between male and female forms.


----------



## Graf (Mar 5, 2007)

Camera stands awkwardly, he seems to want to bend over but the extra musculature in his Dalu form seems to  be stopping him. Eventualy he squats down resting his weight on one knuckled hand.

His mind flutters along
_Initial contact
Bargaining postion
Services for rewards_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 5, 2007)

Piotr frowns as he surveys the landscape.

"Serving a spirit does not sit right with me. What's their cause anyway?" he asks, suspicious.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Piotr frowns as he surveys the landscape.
> 
> "Serving a spirit does not sit right with me. What's their cause anyway?" he asks, suspicious.



 The spirit cocks its head, and then hisses loudly at the pack…

*Spirit Tongue*
[sblock]“It comes… it hunts us… we must flee!”[/sblock]

The pack feels it before they hear or see anything… the air goes cold… gone is the warmth that usually buzzes in the air around the locus.  Gone is the sweet taste in the air, replaced by a bitter acrid taste…

The packs’ sensitive ears are filled with  a harsh buzzing and a foul stench of death… descending from the darkened sky, it resembles a hornet, covered in tattered and rip flesh.  The smell is worse then the sound, an offensive odor that brings tears to the eyes… the spirit is the size of a large man, and floats above the ground, hovering with its tattered fleshy though insect like wings…

The offensive spirit hisses floating over the pack, speaking in the First Tongue.  The pack can understand that this spirit is mad… a twisted magath… and what it says makes little sense at last to their mortal minds.

*First Tongue*
[sblock]“Must build… build the flesh… tear it down… and build again.  Lay the eggs.  Tear it down.  Build it up… oh yes, lay the eggs.”[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 6, 2007)

Drake looks at the spirit that flies over, and a low, grumbling growl escapes through clenched teeth. He draws his sword and motions to the rest. "*Spread out. Watson, do your trick*."

OOC : warning growl (dominance 1)


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2007)

"This isn't a happy spirit, and I don't like it being in our territory."  Faith howls in anger, her form greatly expanding, musces bulging in her chest, arms and legs as her spine bends into a more lupine-shape, or in this case a huge overly muscled wolf shape.  The pink furred direwolf echoed Drake's warning growl, though hers was only the growl of a huge beast.

"Protect territory, protect pack." she communicates to the pack tensing to leap upon the spirit, instinct taking over for thought as it had earlier, even if last time she had had to supressit, this time she could rip and tear at a foe, could confront this problem directly.

OOC:reflexive change to Urshal for free since her auspce moon is in the sky.  Leaping at the spirit to attack it with her teeth.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2007)

_*Initiative: Piotr (Dalu) 16, Ariella (Hishu) 15, Magath 14, Faith (Urshul) 13, Camera (Dalu) 12, Drake (Hishu) 10*_

As the twisted fleshy insect descends from the darkened sky, Faith instinctually shifts into the near wolf form, and her heightened sense of smell is immediately bombarded by the stench of dead flesh that makes up this maddened buzzing spirit…

_Piotr has the first action…_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2007)

Piotr makes no sound as he lunges into combat with the repulsive hornet.

_Brawl - 8 dice if close enough, otherwise closing for combat._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Piotr makes no sound as he lunges into combat with the repulsive hornet.
> 
> _Brawl - 8 dice if close enough, otherwise closing for combat._



_Piotr rolls 3 successes on 3 dice, after subtracting the spirit’s defense.  He rolls 2 10’s but gains no successes on the extra dice.  The magath takes 3 points of bashing damage from the blow!_

Piotr advances on the wretched spirit and deals a savage blow with his powerful fist.  Although the spirit resembles a hornet its texture is like that of human, although somewhat ropy and tough, it yields under his strength, and the creature lets out an intense buzzing scream…

_Now Ariella’s turn…_


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2007)

Ariella swells and twists in her clothes, grey-white fur blossoming out in bristly masses as she falls forward. With a tearing noise, she bursts out of her clothes, revealing a huge wolf-shape taking form within...like some kind of weird caterpillar going through metamorphosis.

Now in the form of _Urshal_, Ariella jumps to her feet and gathers herself to leap at the loathsome spirit!

(Changing form. If I can still act, I'll attack. 8 dice brawl pool.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ariella swells and twists in her clothes, grey-white fur blossoming out in bristly masses as she falls forward. With a tearing noise, she bursts out of her clothes, revealing a huge wolf-shape taking form within...like some kind of weird caterpillar going through metamorphosis.
> 
> Now in the form of _Urshal_, Ariella jumps to her feet and gathers herself to leap at the loathsome spirit!
> 
> (Changing form. If I can still act, I'll attack. 8 dice brawl pool.)



_Ariella rolls 1 success on 4 dice and transforms into Urshal form; she cannot attack this round though._

Ariella shifts into the monstrous wolf form, meanwhile the magath unleashes spiritual blades of pain and energy at Piotr, ripping through his flesh spraying his blood into the air.  The spirit buzzes in triumph, the sound is that of a whole swarm mixed with the human screams of anguish and pain… very unsettling.

_The spirit spends 1 essence and rolls 7 dice total after Defense; it scores 3 successes dealing 3 points of lethal damage to Piotr!_

Faith lashes out at the spirit but it the spirit is much more of a dangerous adversary then it looks… it is equally as mobile as it is wretched.

_Faith can only roll 1 dice after the defense is subtracted; now *Camera’s* turn…_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2007)

Camera is still trying to process the chain of events and does nothing, while the spirit continues its rampage of violence.  Although the injuries it has sustained would slow a lesser creature this immortal being, this spirit born out of pain and agony is still strong with essence!

_Camera forfeits his action this turn, and it is now *Drake’s* turn, the Warning growl will not work on spirits, it will work on uratha, wolf-blooded, and humans only.  I wait to see his actions.

*Initiative:** Piotr (Dalu) 16, Ariella (Urshal) 15, Magath 14, Faith (Urshal) 13, Camera (Dalu) 12, Drake (Hishu) 10*_


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 15, 2007)

_My pack...Danger...Must protect...Must Kill...._ 

With a howl of Rage Drake shifts into War-form and lashes out. His claive has grown with his form but it seems to him that it only weights as much as a feather.

(OOC :  spend an essence to shift, then kick ass)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> _My pack...Danger...Must protect...Must Kill...._
> 
> With a howl of Rage Drake shifts into War-form and lashes out. His claive has grown with his form but it seems to him that it only weights as much as a feather.
> 
> (OOC :  spend an essence to shift, then kick ass)



*Initiative:** Piotr (Dalu) 16, Ariella (Urshal) 15, Magath 14, Faith (Urshal) 13, Camera (Dalu) 12, Drake (Gauru) 10*

Drake invokes the war form drawing from his internal reserves of essence, his body ripples and unveils the pure feral rage within of Father Wolf!  His mighty klaive in hand he attacks the twisted magath, he draws a neat line of across its exposed under side… the spirit buzzes in anger its fleshy wings fluttering.

_Drake rolls a total of 6 dice and gets only one success on the attack, doing 1 lethal injury to the spirit!  He spends 1 essence to change reflexively into the war-form; it is now *Piotr’s* turn!_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2007)

_Dodging._

Piotr gives off something like a low snarl as the wave of spirit blades leave him lacerated and aggravated.

Having dealt a solid blow and received one, Piotr prepares himself to receive another attack. He remains in close proximity to the spirit, hoping it still desires to bring him down in the presence of more imposing threats.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

Ariella, now swollen with muscle and teeth, snarls savagely and leaps up at the buzzing spirit of decay, trying to grab it in her jaws and rip it apart with powerful side to side yanking movements of her neck!

(Brawl 8 dice. Rragh!)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ariella, now swollen with muscle and teeth, snarls savagely and leaps up at the buzzing spirit of decay, trying to grab it in her jaws and rip it apart with powerful side to side yanking movements of her neck!
> 
> (Brawl 8 dice. Rragh!)



 Ariella sinks her teeth into the ephemeral flesh of the spirit, tasting the rotten flesh and anguish that makes up this twisted magath.  It hisses as the mighty uratha tears at it, leaving sizeable marks in its flesh!

_Ariella rolls a total of 3 dice and gets 2 successes for 2 lethal injuries to its corpus, for a total of 3 Bashing damage and 3 Lethal damage._

The spirit turns on Ariella and unleashes another blast of negative energy shredding through her flesh, it hisses and buzzes with delight at the spray of blood and viscera!  Despite the injury the mighty war wolf stands ready to rend more flesh!

_The spirit spends another essence and rolls 7 dice after defense and gets 2 successes, dealing 2 lethal to Ariella!  Now Faith’s turn._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2007)

Faith Howls in rage as another of her pack are injured by the filthy twisted spirit, and the girl gives into that rage, the need to tear into the flesh of the thing that was harming her packmates would have been overwhelming even if she had wanted to fight it.  The mighty pink war wolf form leaps into the air at the spirit and by the time she reaches it is in the even more frigtening form of unbridled rage, massive jaws capable of biting a man in two straining for the spirits throat.

OOC:Reflexive shift to War Form, lasts 5 turns since its her auspice moon
Str 4 + Brawl 2 + 2 Garau Bite + 3 (1 WP spent) = 11 Dice


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Faith Howls in rage as another of her pack are injured by the filthy twisted spirit, and the girl gives into that rage, the need to tear into the flesh of the thing that was harming her packmates would have been overwhelming even if she had wanted to fight it.  The mighty pink war wolf form leaps into the air at the spirit and by the time she reaches it is in the even more frigtening form of unbridled rage, massive jaws capable of biting a man in two straining for the spirits throat.
> 
> OOC:Reflexive shift to War Form, lasts 5 turns since its her auspice moon
> Str 4 + Brawl 2 + 2 Garau Bite + 3 (1 WP spent) = 11 Dice



*Initiative: Piotr (Dalu) 16, Ariella (Urshal) 15, Magath 14, Faith (Gauru) 13, Camera (Dalu) 12, Drake (Gauru) 10*

_Faith rolls 6 dice and gets 2 successes for 2 more lethal damage to the spirit!  For a total of 5 Lethal and 3 bashing!_

Faith’s fangs sink deep into the spirit flesh rending the ephemeral flesh as if it were nothing, the wound is deep.  The spirit is obviously no match for this pack it seems but still it seems to not give into their savagery, it was worthy prey… if twisted and insane.

_Camera’s turn…_


----------



## Graf (Mar 18, 2007)

_Howls
Hunting
Prey_

OOC Camera attempts to shift to Garou and attack.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> _Howls
> Hunting
> Prey_
> 
> OOC Camera attempts to shift to Garou and attack.



_Camera attempts to draw on his rage to shift but fails to shape shift, he rolls 4 dice on a Stamina + Survival + Primal Urge; this costs an action he cannot act this round._

Camera feels the rage within but he still cannot summon the spiritual energy to force his body into the war form!  His body feels the beast, but nothing comes forward.

_Drake’s turn._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2007)

_I will press ahead tonight _


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 28, 2007)

Drake growls and strikes again with his sword.

[OOC : sorry, was too jet-lagged to check enworld]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Drake growls and strikes again with his sword.
> 
> [OOC : sorry, was too jet-lagged to check enworld]



_Drake rolls 3 successes on his attack, dealing 3 lethal damage for a total of 9 lethal damage to the corpus… the spirit discorporates._

In one violent slash of his mighty klaive, Drake cleaves his blade through the twisted spirit.  The fleshy hornet hits the ground and explodes into goblets of flesh… before dissolving into pure ephemera discorporating itself to reform elsewhere in due time…

There is silence in the still of the spiritual landscape… and the moon is pregnant with essence, with endless possibilities.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 4, 2007)

Drake howls as loud as he can, a pure joyous cry that seems to go on for minutes.

_Victory. We vanquished our foe. Our teritory. Be warned, we are here._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2007)

Piotr remains quiet after the victory, but his sense of pride at the pack's victory shows in the way he stands over where their defeated foe fell. His mind does not linger on the victory for long though, and he soon resumes scanning the landscape for new threats to he and his colleagues.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2007)

Faith gives a mouthfull of very deep but still puppy howls, sounding the victory of the pack over watever kind of spirit that it was.  Turning to the lust spirit, she smiles at it "I don't suppouse that was your white mistress was it?" she asks in very broken first tongue.  The war form really wasn't very good at all for talking, well that was why it was called the war form after all. Faith gave another happy howl and then shifted back to her normal form, she was wearing the clothes that Candace had dedicated to her, a pair of jeans, a t-shirt, and a pair of shoes.

"If you guys are alright enough to concentrate, you can use some of the essence to heal yourselves, though I'm not sure exactly how, Candace only mentioned it in passing."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2007)

Aridha, still in the shape of a great wolf, looks forlornly at where her own clothes lie shredded, then at Faith...who somehow managed to avoid that fate. With a frustrated growl, she sits back on her haunches, any compunction she felt about exposing herself only magnified in front of that darn spirit.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 4, 2007)

Drake shifts back to his near-human form. He looks at ariella and her shredded clothes.
"Just stay in wolf form. I'll go to your place with you to open your door and such."
He looks at his own clothes and smiles. "But first I'll have to go to my place. They'll think I was in another fight."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2007)

Ari huffs and lolls her tongue, thumping her tail. The canine mannerisms seeming almost silly on such a huge, fierce looking creature. On impulse she gets up to sniff at the remains of the evil spirit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ari huffs and lolls her tongue, thumping her tail. The canine mannerisms seeming almost silly on such a huge, fierce looking creature. On impulse she gets up to sniff at the remains of the evil spirit.



 The air returns to normal but the foul spirit remains in the smell and fleshy bits that litter the grass.  The lust spirit from before has ran, or perhaps hidden itself during the wolves righteous conflict.

But in victory, there are still questions, questions that need answering.

In the first tongue, as if on the wind the pack hears in the First Tongue, _”I am waiting uratha, come we have much to discuss… come to the lair of the Juggernaut and prove your strength.”_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2007)

Faith lifted her head from looking at the remains of the pack's first kill and glanced around, looking for whatever had spoken to the pack, presumably Juggernaut whatever that was.  She had never heard of a spirit named that before, the only thing that she knew of that sounded like Juggernaut was her High School Team, and that couldn't possibly be right for a spirit, she actually knew the kid who wore the Juggernaut costume at football games.  She couldn't have possibly have understood that right with only her broken understanding of the first tongue.

"Did anyone else hear that?  I caught maybe a Juggernaut spirit but not much else.  What did it say?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2007)

"There was waiting, and proving strength in there," Piotr said, poking at his shredded outfit as his injuries began healing.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

Aridha gets up and pads in the direction the voice spoke from, slowing a bit as she gets ahead of the group. She gives everyone a glance over her shoulder, but keeps cautiously moving towards that voice...

(OOC - how does one heal? Essence? I believe I'm wounded...I'd like to heal that )


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Aridha gets up and pads in the direction the voice spoke from, slowing a bit as she gets ahead of the group. She gives everyone a glance over her shoulder, but keeps cautiously moving towards that voice...
> 
> (OOC - how does one heal? Essence? I believe I'm wounded...I'd like to heal that )



_Without spending Essence to heal injuries, uratha heal lethal damage at the rate of 1 point every 15 minutes.  It costs 1 Essence per lethal injury._


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 6, 2007)

”I am waiting uratha, come we have much to discuss… come to the lair of the Juggernaut and prove your strength.” Drake translates.

"Anyone knwo who this juggernaut is?"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2007)

"My high school's team mascot is Juggernaut, but I doubt thats it, its the only Juggernaut that I know of though."  Faith says, hoping other people would have some ideas beyond her's.  "I guess we could start by looking there, I'm kinda curious to see what high school looks like from this side of the divide.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

The noise Ariella makes isn't really a -bark- per se. It sounds more like..._whaaaarf!_ Still, combined with her body language, it's meaning is clear.

_Lets go this way!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The noise Ariella makes isn't really a -bark- per se. It sounds more like..._whaaaarf!_ Still, combined with her body language, it's meaning is clear.
> 
> _Lets go this way!_



 From where the pack is standing the school is perhaps at best a mile of walking, probably much closer in the wolf-shape.  It is a newer school in the area, with excellent facilities a strong competitive sports ethic, and compliments the affluent suburbs quite well.

But there is no telling how such a place may appear on this side of the gauntlet…


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2007)

"Its not too far to the school, we can be there in a minute or two if we run."  Faith offers, shifting into her pink dyed lean lupine form.  The teen trots around Ariella, rubbing flanks with her packmate to share scents.

Faith leads the way to the school, expecting the pack to follow her since she knewte school the best of all of them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2007)

"Do I have to enter Urhan?" Piotr asked, "I have my wallet, and other things I don't want to lose."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2007)

_Assuming the pack follows the only clue they have…_

Faith leads the pack through the shadow of their territory, this was their land, as alien as it may seem to their young eyes this was their land.  Although they should be walking through homes and immaculately kept lawns… they had yet to leave shadow representations… only skeletons of homes existed… even the High School… it barely resembled the sprawling complex that Faith spent much of her day at…

The football field was visible, it seemed to loom with importance… dead and dying trees replaced much of the campus, but from these dying spirit versions of what came before the foundations of the school are beginning to rise… this place was alive with spirits though… the pack could see them scurrying in the shadows of the night at the approach of the wolves.  Of the recognizable structures, Faith could make out the administrative building, the cafeteria, and the bulk of the main wing.  

Inside the main wing the pack hears a terrible roar… and then screams of something dying…  the pack feels a sense of anxiety an overwhelming rush of insecurity and emotions.  The parking lot, at least what should be the parking lot is quiet.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2007)

When the pack makes it to her school Faith is flabberghasted, she knew that the shadow was just a representation, but she had't really expected things to be so different from what they actually were in the real world, it was sureal.  "I knew everything was brand new in the school and that its only been here a couple years, but I ddn't expect it to not be complete here, I mean how long does it..."  the girl breaks off at the sound of death and dying from inside the school.

"Should we go investigate that?  Or should we head to the field and the sports complex if its here?"  the sports complex had been donated by the father of one of the school's top athletes, state of the are rec room, locker rooms, even showers, purportedly Chris got a lot of action in the showers his dad paid for.  Faith wondered if there were lust spirits at school too.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 9, 2007)

"*Let's see where the screaming came from, shall we*?" Drake says, and walks towards where the noise came from.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2007)

Piotr quiets somewhat at the sound of the kill. It put him on edge, and the feeling that he didn't want to be there stirred in his guts. He strains his hearing for a moment in an attempt to glean more information about the origins of the noisy kill, then goes to follow Drake.

"Does anyone know if what we heard is that Juggernaut thing?" he asked.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*Let's see where the screaming came from, shall we*?" Drake says, and walks towards where the noise came from.



The pack starts toward the noise, the moonlight casting a soft glow over the campus.  The closer they get to the building, the more constant and pervasive the sounds of a school and students become.  The bell for the classes rings, and the sounds of students chattering in the halls, fills their ears but there are no students to be found…  

The door to the main hall hangs open, inside it is dimly lit… but the sounds of the school remain.

_Piotr rolls 2 successes out of 6 dice to notice where the sound came from…_

*Piotr*
[sblock]Piotr’s senses are keen, even in hishu form, and his eyes are drawn to where the sound actually came from, the roof of the main building where something large, at least the size of a small vehicle looms.  In the darkness he cannot make out much of the features… but it steps away from the edge, dragging something along with it.[/sblock]

*Ariella*
[sblock]Her wolf senses are working in overdrive here, she can smell the scents of her pack mates fear and confusion.  She can hear something being consumed, coming from above her, her sight does not reveal much to her, although her night sight is keener then her hishu sight, the sounds and smells overwhelm her.  She can feel the anxiety in the air creeping up her spine, and there is a tinge in the smell of the campus that gives her a sense of uncertainty.   This place is a battleground.[/sblock]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2007)

*Current Essence & Willpower*

_Everyone spent 1 to step sideways…_

*Faith:* Essence 10 and Willpower 3 (1 Willpower spent for a roll.) 
*Piotr:* Essence 7 and Willpower 6
*Camera:* Essence 7 and Willpower 6
*Drake:* Essence 9 (1 Essence spent to shape shift) and Willpower 4
*Ariella:* Essence 9 and Willpower 4


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 10, 2007)

Piotr freezes. His left hand rises to indicate the others to stop and his right hand moves for a holster that isn't there. Finding nothing his right hand clenches in frustration, and his left hand moves to indicate the roof of the main building.

"Size of small car, dragged its kill out of view," his voice barely above a whisper, "We go to the roof."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2007)

(can Ari talk in this form? I don't think I spent anything on First Tongue yet...must fix that )

Ariella sniffs around and looks up at the ceiling with a low, warning-style growl. She nods her lupine head at Piotr, and heads for a staircase, staying at or near the lead. As she trots along, the gashes and slashes in her side close up and vanish.

(spending essence to heal 2 lethal damage, unless the trip to the school was 15 minutes or more...then just 1 lethal damage )


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (can Ari talk in this form? I don't think I spent anything on First Tongue yet...must fix that )
> 
> Ariella sniffs around and looks up at the ceiling with a low, warning-style growl. She nods her lupine head at Piotr, and heads for a staircase, staying at or near the lead. As she trots along, the gashes and slashes in her side close up and vanish.
> 
> (spending essence to heal 2 lethal damage, unless the trip to the school was 15 minutes or more...then just 1 lethal damage )



_The trip does not take that long so 2 Essence is spent._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2007)

Faith trots along beside Ari, matching the longer strides of the older werewolf, she watched in amazement as the wounds closed up so quickly, she knew werewolfs healed quickly, had done so herself thanks to Candace's rough training, but this was much faster.  Se'd have to ask Ari about it, either it was a special gift or she had figured out the thing that Candace had mentioned, either way it would be really useful.

When the pair of wolves came snout to door with a latched door the pink furred wolf sniffed the air in the school curious to know what types of spirits were in her school's shadow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2007)

Piotr was reminded by Ariella of how essence could be used to accelerate the werewolf's natural healing rate. He paused, and with the methods he was taught released essence to flow through his being. It felt as though it gathered at the various lacerations caused by the hornet spirit. The stinging and soreness was replaced with warmth and a tension as the wounds knitted closed.

While his injuries healed he waited for a signal from Faith in regards to what she could smell.

_Spending 3 essence to heal 3 lethal._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2007)

_Uratha can communicate in all their forms, though obviously not verbally in their more wolf-like forms, they can still convey ideas through body language, smells, and other non-verbal forms of communication, and they have no problems conveying complex ideas to other uratha in wolf-forms as well._

The interior of the building is cool, although stifling and somewhat oppressive.  The only access to the roof that Faith is aware of is inside the building and accessible from the second floor, where the majority of the science labs were held, including the astronomy lab.  

The interior smells of human musk, anxiety, and fear.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

_Upstairs_, Ariella indicated, snuffling around. _Where can we get upstairs?_

She trots forward, trying to get a bearing, perhaps hoping the scent will lead her towards a nearby staircase.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2007)

Faith indicates that the pack should make their way to the second floor, it was the only way she knew of to get to the roof.  "This place stinks of fear and nervousness, this is depressing that my school smells like this."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2007)

Piotr's business mood lifts for a minute and he chuckles, "The stink of youth? Youth smell should be more than just fear, if the gazebo means anything."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2007)

The pack moves upstairs in the quiet still of the hallway the wolves smell fear and anxiety, it makes their fur stand on end.  But even more so then the smell and feeling is the sound.  They find a large four legged creature, a spirit that seems almost animal like, but also very much a product of modern ideas.  Its eyes gleam with a silvery green glow and its skin glints with metal plating.  The head is vaguely humanoid like but altogether alien… 

To faith it has the worst and most vicious features of the Juggernaut mascot, an armored man often called Juggy by the students.  But there is nothing playful or sweet about this being, it regards the pack with an edge of menace but also cold respect.

It slams a massive leg on its prey a spirit of fear and uncertainty, feeding off the energy from the students in the school.  It leans down to rip more essence from the lesser spirit before finally speaking, <<Father Wolf’s children, I have heard of your kind, and your oath to the bitch goddess, Luna.  Her power is great, and so I in turn shall grant you a modicum of respect.  We have need of each other.>>

_Speech inside of <<sample text>> will bye myusage of First Tongue, those still not familiar with First tongue, get the meaning that the spirit gives you respect because you are tied to Luna._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2007)

Faith gasps when the pack comes upon the vaguely familiar spirit, or at least performs the lupine equivalent.  "Thats...your Juggy.  Your the spirit of our high school mascot?"  the pink furred wolf-girl asks the massive spirit  looking up at him.  She was able to make out a bit of what it was saying, Luna and respect, but she turned to look at Camera and Drake hoping that they would translate for it.

Faith shifts back to her human shape and smiles at the spirit.  "Are you always watching over the students here?  Do you speak English like the students?  Do you gain power when the Juggernaughts win games?" the high schooler asks curiously.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Faith gasps when the pack comes upon the vaguely familiar spirit, or at least performs the lupine equivalent.  "Thats...your Juggy.  Your the spirit of our high school mascot?"  the pink furred wolf-girl asks the massive spirit  looking up at him.  She was able to make out a bit of what it was saying, Luna and respect, but she turned to look at Camera and Drake hoping that they would translate for it.
> 
> Faith shifts back to her human shape and smiles at the spirit.  "Are you always watching over the students here?  Do you speak English like the students?  Do you gain power when the Juggernaughts win games?" the high schooler asks curiously.



 <<I am the Juggernaut, I am the protector of this school… this play of learning and competition.>>  The Juggernaut punctuates the pause with another rip of flesh as it feeds on more essence.  The spirit moans slightly from the pain, but has ceased struggling.

<<Here I am strong, this is my domain, you seek to take territory.  I want strength, you perhaps are strong… then perhaps we can work together, if you are worthy.>>

_Those that don’t understand First Tongue fully, pick up that it is the protector of this place, and it seeks your strength, perhaps test?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2007)

Piotr watches Juggernaut carefully.

<<Test?>>, is the only word he says, due in part to him simply not knowing enough First Tongue to string together a whole question.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Piotr watches Juggernaut carefully.
> 
> <<Test?>>, is the only word he says, due in part to him simply not knowing enough First Tongue to string together a whole question.



The spirit nods slowly, <<Test.>>


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2007)

"A test huh?" Faith asks, and then smirks as inspiration struck her.  The pink haired girl goes into the most popular Cheerleading routine at the high school accompanying it with the moves that she had been practicing, well up until the Uratha had side-tracked that ambition.

Lets Go Juggernauts
Mighty Mighty Juggernauts
Push them back Push them back
Unstoppable Juggernauts never Lose

Good or bad, the cheer was very enthusiastic.

(OOC:  I guess it would be 5 Dice, 3 Dex + 2 Expression to give Juggernaut a good impression and show him that Faith honors him)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2007)

Ari stares at Faith...somehow even in her canine face, her amused incredulousness shows through. Something about watching a werewolf do a cheerleading routine for a huge ironclad spirit as it ripped up another spirit...despite the seriousness, it was just too funny not to react to.

Fortuantely, wolves cannot laugh, and she managed not to look TOO amused as she waited for the nature of the test to be made clear.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2007)

Piotr looks a little confused, having expected an evaluation of martial skills, but waits to hear Juggernaut's feedback on Faith's lateral thinking.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 14, 2007)

Drake chuckles, then looks seriously at the spirit.
<< What kind of test, spirit? You think we are not worthy? What makes you think you are worthy to be our totem? What is it you offer us?>>


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Drake chuckles, then looks seriously at the spirit.
> << What kind of test, spirit? You think we are not worthy? What makes you think you are worthy to be our totem? What is it you offer us?>>



_Faith rolls 1 success on 7 dice, she gets an extra 2 dice for her auspice ability in this circumstance._

Juggernaut cocks its head at Faith and then feasts more on the spirit before it speaks, <<You honor me uratha.>>  It then turns to Drake since he seems to have the best command of the First Tongue and speaks with authority, <<You are smarter then you look half-flesh.  I do indeed seek to be your totem, I represent strength, I take on all challengers and I am victorious.  You are wolf-men, you are strong, together we can be stronger… but I must see.  I must see your strength, and I have need of your aid… we help each other and we will be stronger.>>

<<Something is nesting in the basement of this place, I have kept it at bay, but perhaps you can root out this pest, do this and you will have my favor and my strength can be yours.>>  Juggernaut punctuates this last bit with a powerful roar that sounds like the cheering of crowds at the sports games.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 15, 2007)

"*He says :You are smarter then you look half-flesh. I do indeed seek to be your totem, I represent strength, I take on all challengers and I am victorious. You are wolf-men, you are strong, together we can be stronger… but I must see. I must see your strength, and I have need of your aid… we help each other and we will be stronger.

Something is nesting in the basement of this place, I have kept it at bay, but perhaps you can root out this pest, do this and you will have my favor and my strength can be yours*."
Drake translates. "*The old tales tell of dealing with fey creatures. I think we should negotiate further before we agree to anything. Isn't there something more? Things we can and can't do when we have a totem?*."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2007)

"That sounds about right, requiring a test of strength for a totem of strength I mean."  Faith says to the notion of the test, and beides, the High School was their territory and he was their daily, a spirit could cause problems in the real world, epecially a powerful one, and one strong enough to give the Juggernaut spirit issues might have a strong effect on the school.

"A spirit is a spirit Drake, all spirits have a Ban, something they can't do, or something they must do, its part of their nature.  Any spirit will protect its ban from others, since its the spirit's weakness.  From what I understand, I think what a spirit expect'sfrom its pack is that they respect its ban.  We can ask if we want but I don't think it'll tell us about its ban until after it judges us to be worthy, we would have to deal with the other spirit first.  We would kind of have to do that either way though I think, this is our territory, and a powerful spirit could really affect the area and that means all of the kids at the high school here."

"You might want to see if we can get a bit of his aide, but if he wants it to be a test then he might not want to help, but I think we need to deal with the powerful spirits in our territory whether or no we want Juggernaut as totem."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*The old tales tell of dealing with fey creatures. I think we should negotiate further before we agree to anything. Isn't there something more? Things we can and can't do when we have a totem?*."



Juggernaut goes back to feasting on the spirit.  The hallway is dimly lit by a flickering light, as if the spirit realm has yet to transpose the electrical system or perhaps the spirits of those choir have yet to manifest or perhaps they have been run off… one can never tell with the chaos of the hisil.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 16, 2007)

<< Who is this adversary you wish us to kill? What can you tell us about it?>> Drake asks the spirit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> << Who is this adversary you wish us to kill? What can you tell us about it?>> Drake asks the spirit.



<<They scuttle in the dark places... vermin... they are not strong, but they are persistent.  They are much like you, part flesh and spirit... they nest in the basement.  It is a dark place uratha, it will be a good test of your skills and strength.>>  Juggernaut grunts as it finishes feasting on the spirit.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2007)

"Well, lets get going, the sooner we start the sooner we are done."  Faith says, opening the door to get back inside and starting to head down the stairs towards the basement.  "What was it you asked him about Drake?  What kind of spirit it is?"

"When we get down to the basement we need to be ready to tear this spirit up, so we should all shift into Urshal before we get there, I know the way and everything so I'll stay like this so I can open the doors an then I'll shiftwhen we get to the fight since its easiest for me right now thanks to Mother Luna.  That ok with everyone?"


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 17, 2007)

"Hold on a sec, Faith. Let's not rush into this." says Drake. "How many ways are there into the basement? Could you draw us a scetch so we all know where to go? We might get seperated, and it would be better if we all have a vague idea of where the exits lead"
He smiles "I'm an old guy, Faith. I'm beginning to get a bit more cautious."


OOC : Does Drake recognise the rat spirits from the description?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2007)

"Pfft, you're not old, Sherlock," Piotr says as he starts unbuttoning his shirt, "And I don't want to be breaking my clothes, so no complaints."

Piotr strips down to his boxers, holding his clothes in a clump under his arm.

"Costs too much to keep buying new outfits," he makes his excuses and decides to wait a little before shifting form, "Do you think I could leave my stuff with Juggernaut?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

Ari paces impatiently, pacing and rubbing her flanks against the walls and growling to show that she's ready for action.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2007)

Faith gives Drake a weird look.  "I don't know how it was in your high school, but students aren't suppoused to go down into the basement, insurance reasons or something.  I don't have the layout memorized, I just know how to get down there, beyond that its up to our noses to point the way."  the pink haired girl answers, obviously agreeing with Ari's sentiments and feeling pumped about her string of victories that night, as far as she could tell she could do no wrong at the moment, the major Kudos from the tribe for her call to hunt and her single handed feat of running the stag to ground.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Hold on a sec, Faith. Let's not rush into this." says Drake. "How many ways are there into the basement? Could you draw us a scetch so we all know where to go? We might get seperated, and it would be better if we all have a vague idea of where the exits lead"
> He smiles "I'm an old guy, Faith. I'm beginning to get a bit more cautious."
> 
> 
> OOC : Does Drake recognise the rat spirits from the description?



_Sounds like the shartha one of the rat hosts, which means they probably have a bigger presence in the physical world then the spiritual... but it could just be a real nasty vermin spirit._


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Faith gives Drake a weird look.  "I don't know how it was in your high school, but students aren't suppoused to go down into the basement, insurance reasons or something.  I don't have the layout memorized, I just know how to get down there, beyond that its up to our noses to point the way."  the pink haired girl answers, obviously agreeing with Ari's sentiments and feeling pumped about her string of victories that night, as far as she could tell she could do no wrong at the moment, the major Kudos from the tribe for her call to hunt and her single handed feat of running the stag to ground.




Drake smiles. "*Yeah, well, there was a lot of places I wasn't allowed to go that I went to anyway. Never was one for listening. Anyway, Juggie says that "They scuttle in the dark places... vermin... they are not strong, but they are persistent. They are much like you, part flesh and spirit... they nest in the basement. It is a dark place uratha, it will be a good test of your skills and strength". Could be these rat spirit thingies, which means we'll have to get them all if we want to kill them. If one survives, Itll be all for naught. Do you know if there's more then one exit to the basement*?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2007)

_Or,_ Ari indicates, _We could go -look- and -see- if there is another way out._

_Rather than sitting on our dog asses all night._


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 18, 2007)

"Yes, and see them run away so we have to spend the entire night chasing rats in a basement instead of killing them all off in a few minutes because we didn't stop to talk for ten seconds. Now if you think there's only one exit, fair enough, let's go then. We'll make it up as we go along."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2007)

"We could move around in Urhan, we might be harder to, erm, re-cog-nise, that's it," Piotr says, "Anyway, I know how to be hard to see."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2007)

"I don't know, I've never been down in the basement before, there probably is more then one exit, fire codes and all that, but we are wolves, we use our noses to hunt, if they run we will chase them down by their scent." 

"A pack of wolves in the Shadow isn't like to be anything but a pack of werewolves Piotr, I think we should go in ready for the kill so we can get this done as fast as possible.  Lets stop talking and start doing, I agree with Ari."  Faith added, leading the group directly to the one exit that she knew of.


----------



## Graf (Apr 23, 2007)

Camera has been quietly following the group for, watching the negotiations and thinking.

"If the spirit seeks a show of strength then a frontal assault will demonstrate that.
If it seeks total victory then destruction of the foes would be our goal."

"Perhaps two," he gestures to himself and Piotr, "in urhan, or ah.... Ursul, and three in Garou would...." he lapses into silence again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2007)

Piotr smiles, "I like Camera's idea."

He shifts into Urshal form and wriggles his haunches free of the boxers awkwardly wound around them.

-Go now?- he asks through his behaviour.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2007)

The school is quiet as the pack finds the door that leads to the basement, normally it is locked and kept locked by the janitors but in the spirit realm, such things have yet to be.  The door swings easily with a creaking sound in the darkness of the hall.

A dim hallway light flickers on and off, casting strange shadows in the hisil.  It is the smell, the smell of refuse and disease that it’s the young pack first… something wretched nests down there…


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2007)

"Piotr and Ari and Camera should go to Urshal, we'll use your senses and I'll open any doors and shift to Garau when we find the rats."  Faith says as she pulls the door open and starts moving slowly down the hall, off to one side so that the large forms of the dire wolves can pass her.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Ari, already in that form, passes by Faith, sniffing at the floor and peering around with yellow, lupine eyes. Her ears are flat back against her skull, and her lips keep peeling back in an unconscious snarl as she samples the unnatural stink of the place.


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2007)

[edited to reflect being in the spirit world]

Camera followed slightly behind the rest of the group; the alien-ness of the spirit world vying with a strong sense of de-ja-vue. He quickly wrapped his bag in his trench coat. Stashing the bundle in a dull-but-warped-spirit locker he trusted his memory will allow him to remember where it is later.
And that he would be in a position to return to the spirit world with confidence to retrieve it.

He awkwardly shucks off the rest of his clothing and focuses
_Energy channeled down
Howling power from the world beyond
Summons the wolf up_

Padding along after the group Camera acclimated himself to his new form, one of the first times he's taken it outside of a dream.
_This dressing and undressing is inconvenient. I should bind my clothing, and that of the rest of the pack's, soon._

ooc
[sblock]
Spending an essence to shift to Urshal. Yes Camera did wind up leaving his clothing (except the trench) all over the spirit hallway[/sblock]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2007)

The further down one goes the more stick of the place fills their noses… a mixture of feces, contagion, sewer refuse, and standing stagnant water.  One can only wonder what this place may look like in the land of the living…


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2007)

"This is more bout my school then I ever wanted to learn... I ain't coming near this place in the real world for all of the Silver Syndicate's money."  Faith comments, puling her shir up to cover her nose like a filter, leaving a very large expanse of Tummy exposed, but they were pack and this placed reeked.

Evn with the distraction of the repulsive smell, and the girl truly didn't want to contemplate what it would be with a sharper nose, Faith kept her eyes open and scanning the edges of the light at all times, looking for the creatures that were polluting her school, that were polluting the pack's territory.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2007)

Drake growls and draws his sword. He motions to Piotr to make a circular movement, so the flank is covered.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2007)

Piotr nods, pacing away quietly to double check that nothing was following the group.


----------



## Graf (Apr 25, 2007)

Camera's eyes followed Piotr, but nothing more as he continued to follow a bit behind the group. The rank smell sent shivers through his body and he could feel the hackles on his neck rising.

OOC
_edited my prior post to properly reflect that we're in the shadow marches_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2007)

Something hisses from the darkness, the wolves can smell it, and their keener vision can make out a large plump though wretched looking rat spirit languishing in the filth of the cess pit.  It wrinkles its nose and with a shrill tone  rolls onto its feet hissing.

<<This is my place… I share it with the children of the Plague King… leave or you too shall know suffering!>>


----------



## Graf (Apr 28, 2007)

Camera snarls and, giving into the urges and excitement, charges.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> Camera snarls and, giving into the urges and excitement, charges.



_*Initiative: Piotr 18 (Urshul), Camera 14 (Urshul), Faith 13 (Hishu), Ari 12 (Urshul), Spirit Rat 8, Drake 6 (Hishu)*_

The pack descends on the wretched rat spirit, this place is like scar on the hisil.  The walls, or what is visible to their keen sight seems to ooze with blood and pus.  This wound in the shadow seeks to corrupt everything, it presses in on the uratha trying to suffocate them with is corrupting influence…


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

Faith lets her comrades do the fighting on this one, wanting to keep an eye out for any friends that the disgusting rat spirit might have that could jump into the fight.  The pink haired teen examins the surroundings looking for any more info that the could get to help fght the spirits that Juggy wants them to kill.  At this point though, she'd want to kill them though just to get them away from her school and the students.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2007)

Piotr's reaction is surprisingly fast, and he lunges forward in a blur of fur and fang.

_Claws - 8 dice, lethal_


----------



## Graf (May 2, 2007)

Camera slips in an puddle of ick. He scrabbles for purchase in the blood and gore and rights himself to find he is behind Piotr. With a savage howl he throws his huge form at rat creature snapping with his jaws.

 If the corridor is not too tight for both of them to approach the rat thing Camera attacks with a Bite attack. Otherwise he hangs back howling and snarling.


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2007)

The narrow hallway is getting too tight for Ari to squeeze in, shoulder to shoulder, with the other two wolves...so she comes up with a logical alternative.

Crouching low, she bunches up, the leaps over the two Urshal wolves, over even the rat spirit, to land behind it. Immediately she whirls to face it, growling low and deep in her throat.

(OOC - No clue what to roll or any of that. Let me know if I made it and if there are effects.)


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2007)

_Update this evening _


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2007)

Piotr is quick as he crashes into the corrupted rat spirit, his claws sinking deep into the  corrupt spirit.  It thrashes in pain its plump belly exposed for the rest of the pack but the narrow stairs make it difficult for Camera to get past as he barks and growls menacingly at the spirit!

_Piotr rolls 1 success on 4 dice, and does one lethal damage to the spirit’s corpus!  Meanwhile Faith makes a secret roll to notice anything out of the ordinary._

Faith stands aside as her comrades’ charge down into the wound that is the basement of the school.  She scans the hallway and sees nothing out of the ordinary, well a misnomer in the shadow but nothing perks her senses of danger yet…

Ari springs forward barely clearing Piotr and the spirit and lands behind it in a pile of refuse on her paws.  She slides a bit as the ground is slick with blood, stagnant water, and sewage.  But now she is looking at the rear of the malignant rat spirit.

_Ari rolls 1 success on her leap, and succeeds.  The rat spirit makes an ineffective attack against Piotr rolling one dice it rolls no successes and misses._

The spirit tries to retaliate but it is no warrior and fails to do anything that would slow the mighty uratha.  It hisses in aggravation scrambling to find a better defensive position.

_Now Drake’s turn…_


----------



## DrZombie (May 14, 2007)

Drake looks for an opening, hoping to be able to attack the spirit. He doesn't yet shift to war-form, because he wants to keep a clear mind.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Drake looks for an opening, hoping to be able to attack the spirit. He doesn't yet shift to war-form, because he wants to keep a clear mind.



Drake positions himself but in the current cramped quarters he cannot make an attack just quite yet.  The spirit rat is obviously outmatched but like a cornered rat, it has no choice but to lash out!

_Piotr’s turn…_


----------



## Graf (May 18, 2007)

Camera also paces back and forth, snarling and trying to get an opening to attack the rat spirit.

ooc
[sblock]Sorry, just wanted to post so I don't hold up the game.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2007)

Piotr moves a little, trying to open space for his colleagues to enter through while still keeping his prey within fangs' reach. He lashes out with his fangs, trying to get a taste of the rat spirit's vulnerable flesh.

_OOC: Fangs - 8 dice_


----------



## DrZombie (May 30, 2007)

Drake expects the rat spirit to break up in smaller rats if defeated. He wants to be ready to kill as many of them as he can, preferrably all of them.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Piotr moves a little, trying to open space for his colleagues to enter through while still keeping his prey within fangs' reach. He lashes out with his fangs, trying to get a taste of the rat spirit's vulnerable flesh.
> 
> _OOC: Fangs - 8 dice_



 Piotr lashes out with his fangs tearing at the rat spirit with a growing fury.  Drawing more ephemeral flesh from the spirit with his savage teeth!  The spirit cowers in fear and hisses in the first tongue, <<Peace… Peace… I bid you mercy mercy… mercy… wolf masters!>>

_The spirit rat takes 1 point of lethal damage from Piotr, he rolled 4 dice and got one success._

The spirit crouches shielding its face.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 5, 2007)

"*Finish it off. It has no place here in this school*" Drake says, looking around to see if there are other threats


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 14, 2007)

Piotr pauses his savagery at the call for mercy, but his fangs hover inches away from the spirit in case he must resume his activities.

He communicates the impression that the rat spirit appears largely harmless.


----------



## Graf (Jun 15, 2007)

Camera snarls behind Piotr for a moment before relaxing for a moment.

"Ask it what it knows. 
What can it tell us? 
What of the rest of the nest?"


----------

